# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit, syksy 2012

## kuukanko

Nobina Fleet on tilannut HSL-liikenteeseen elokuuksi 2012 56 uutta VDL Citea LLE:tä.
VDL:n uutinen
Res och Trafikforumin uutinen

----------


## zige94

> Nobina Fleet on tilannut HSL-liikenteeseen elokuuksi 2012 56 uutta VDL Citea LLE:tä.
> Res och Trafikforumin uutinen


Mille linjoille nämä on suunniteltu, onko vielä siitä tietoa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mille linjoille nämä on suunniteltu, onko vielä siitä tietoa?


Tulevat Espoon linjoille e20-e29 sekä seutulinjoille 315, 321, 324, 345 ja 510B.

----------


## Palomaa

Mutta millä ovimäärällä? koska en usko että 1+2+0:aa tulee. Tulisko 1+2+1 ovilla kuten tällä videolla on sellainen..

EDIT: Eikös ole joku vaatimuskin noihin oviin?

----------


## vristo

> Mutta millä ovimäärällä? koska en usko että 1+2+0:aa tulee.. Tulisko 1+2+1 ovilla kuten tällä videolla.. on sellainen..


Videon VDL-auto on tyyppiä SLF120 (Citea Low Floor). Nobinan HSL-alueelle hankkimat ovat tyyppiä LLE120 (Light Low Entry).

Tästä linkistä voi tutkia VDL Citean eri variaatioita:

http://www.vdlbuscoach.com/Producten...tea-range.aspx

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:52 ----------

Näissä videoissa esiintyvät VDL Berkhof Ambassador 200-bussit muistuttavat Nobinalle tulevia, vaikka VDL Citea LLE120 on toki edelleen kehitetty niistä:

http://youtu.be/-64wkPtzSs4

http://youtu.be/X4apZTU-Y_M

http://youtu.be/N5HH77tgoxs

Aika makeat soundit (= Cummins ISBe + Voith D854.5E)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:25 ----------

Tässä edelleen VDL Berkhof Ambassador 200 ja sen sisustusratkailut voivat hyvinkin muistuttaa HSL-liikenteeseen tulevia:

http://youtu.be/yX35HPbLEy8

----------


## Nak

> Mutta millä ovimäärällä? koska en usko että 1+2+0:aa tulee.


Miksi ei tulisi kun A1 tyypin bussissa 1+2+0 Ovet riittävät. Nobinalle tulevissa Busseissa on Vdl:n sivujen mukaan 39+4+1 istuinta (mahtaakohan viimeinen 1 olla kuljettajan istuin) joka on 12m bussiin aika hyvin. Tämä puoltaa takaovettomuutta myös. Autossahan on tosiaan vain yksi istuin vähemmän kun esim 13m Scalassa joita on nyt viime vuoden aikana tullut HSL alueelle

----------


## ipeniemela

Ihan kivan näköisiä ja rouhean kuuloisiahan nuo vaikuttaisivat olevan. Varmasti mukavampi kulkea noilla, kuin kolisevilla ja rämisevillä Scania Ikaruksilla. Ja onhan se jo aikakin saada HSL-väririä autoja tänne Pohjois-Espooseenkin. Mitkäs näiden tieltä sitten mahtavat mennä poistoon?

----------


## Lasse

> Nobina Fleet on tilannut HSL-liikenteeseen elokuuksi 2012 56 uutta VDL Citea LLE:tä.
> VDL:n uutinen
> Res och Trafikforumin uutinen


VDL tulee tekemään tänä vuonna todella isot myyntiluvut Suomeen, kun jo nyt tiedossa on että 60 uutta VDL:ää tulee saamaan (tai on jo saanut) maamme kilvet.

Ainakin viime kesän näyttelyssä esitelty Citea SLF120 teki minuun vaikituksen, ja tuskinpa tämä LLE yhtään huonompi on.

----------


## kuukanko

VDL:ien lisäksi Nobina ostaa 25 Volvoa elokuussa alkaviin sopimuksiin. Nobinan tiedote

----------


## Palomaa

> VDL:ien lisäksi Nobina ostaa 25 Volvoa.


Ohhoh.. Pikkainen ostohuuma on Nobinalla.  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Kuvia VDL:ästä jos joku ei ole löytänyt niitä tai perehtynyt asiaan sen enempään:

Takaosa
Matkustamo
Ohjaamo

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ohhoh.. Pikkainen ostohuuma on Nobinalla.


Onhan niitä uusia ostettava, kun niitä on kilpailussa 22/2011 kohteisiin tarjottukin.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Onhan niitä uusia ostettava, kun niitä on kilpailussa 22/2011 kohteisiin tarjottukin.


Lienee kalusto muutenkin hieman päivityksen tarpeessa, jospa Nobina saisi hieman kohennettua imagoaan näiden uusien autojen myötä. VDL:t tulee vissiin Voithilla, varmaan Volvot kans? Ja 8900 korilla?

----------


## Nak

> VDL:ien lisäksi Nobina ostaa 25 Volvoa elokuussa alkaviin sopimuksiin. Nobinan tiedote


Laskinkohan oikein että tulee 14 kaksi-akselista Volvoa ja 11 Teliä? 




> VDL:t tulee vissiin Voithilla, varmaan Volvot kans? Ja 8900 korilla?


Volvot aika varmasti sitten sitä 8900LE mallia ja B7RLE alustalla. VDL:n sivujen mukaan LLE-120 malliin on saatavilla myös ZF-lanttulootaa, mutta toivon hartaasti että kaikki uudet tulisivat Voithin käyttäjäystävällisemmällä kuminauhavaihteistolla  :Laughing:  

Vai ymmärsinkö nyt tarkemmin tuota katsottuna ettei LLE-120 mallin kohdalla ole yhtään pallukkaa minkään moottorin kohdalla? Joku viisaampi voisi tulkita asiaa paremmin  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja 8900 korilla?


Eihän Volvo valmista enään 8500/8700 malleja, eli eiköhän ne tule 8900:sina ja B7RLE alustalla kuten tämä ainokainen VT 523.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Vai ymmärsinkö nyt tarkemmin tuota katsottuna ettei LLE-120 mallin kohdalla ole yhtään pallukkaa minkään moottorin kohdalla? Joku viisaampi voisi tulkita asiaa paremmin


Hollanninkielinen Wikipedia on sitä mieltä, että VDL:n LLE 120/225:ssä on moottorina Cummins ISB6.7E 225B ja vaihteistona Voith D854.5. Noissa vriston linkittämissä videoissa ainakin kuulosti komealta, joskin uudemmat vehkeet lienevät hiljaisempia. Mielenkiinnolla odotan kyytiin pääsyä.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Laskinkohan oikein että tulee 14 kaksi-akselista Volvoa ja 11 Teliä?


Laskit, sillä Nobinan oma tiedote puhuu samoista luvuista. Ja kertoo, että ne ovat mallia 8900.

----------


## ipeniemela

Tuossa Nobinan tiedotteessa ei muuten mainita millä ovituksella Volvot tulevat. Itselleni sen takimmaisen oven poisjäämisellä ei juurikaan merkitystä ole, käytän muutenkin aina keskiovea, koska pitkänä miehenä lyön päätäni kattoon takimmaisesta ovesta poistuessa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Tuossa Nobinan tiedotteessa ei muuten mainita millä ovituksella Volvot tulevat. Itselleni sen takimmaisen oven poisjäämisellä ei juurikaan merkitystä ole, käytän muutenkin aina keskiovea, koska pitkänä miehenä lyön päätäni kattoon takimmaisesta ovesta poistuessa.


1+2+1 on vähimmäisvaatimus A2 ja C autoille, joten vähintään niin sitten  :Smile:

----------


## tsv56

> 1+2+1 on vähimmäisvaatimus A2 ja C autoille, joten vähintään niin sitten


Ohessa Turun Sanomien uutinen VDL:n saamasta tilauksesta (vastauksia ovien määrään ja moottoreihin):

----------


## Nak

Nobinan olisi helppoa numeroida uudet bussit välille 1-81, jos otetaan huomioon vain -96 vuosimalliset jotka tulevat tänä vuonna yli-ikään ja poistuvat varmasti, uusille numeroille ei tarvitsisi siirtää kuin 22kpl autoja. Jos Nobina taas poistaisi lisäksi myös -98 autot uusia numeroita ei tarvitse kuin 12kpl. 
Bussit voisi siirtää lähes tyhjään 500-sarjaan, mutta en tiedä millä numeroilla siellä on pikkuautoja, niin 1-99 numerot saisi näin tyhjäksi. Jätin myös 100-sarjan tyhjilleen, jos sattuisi tulemaan toinen 80 auton jytky niin sitten sekin olisi helppoa tyhjentää uusia varten :P

(14 -> 214)
(16 -> 216)
(17 -> 217)
(44 -> 244)
(47 -> 247)
50 -> 250
53 -> 253
55 -> 255
56 -> 256
(60 -> 160) ainoa vapaa x60 numerolle :o
61 -> 261
62 -> 262
63 -> 263
67 -> 367
68 -> 368
(77 -> 277)
(91 -> 391)
(92 -> 392)
(93 -> 393)
97 -> 397
98 -> 398
99 -> 399

----------


## Concord

Tai jos pistää edellisten jatkoksi, niin ei tarvitse numeroida mitään uusiksi.

----------


## zige94

Mitä arvauksia muuten teillä on, miten nuo Nobinan uudet bussit jakautuvat? Itse uskaltaisin tilausten perusteella arvella että suurin osa Volvo 8900LE:stä menevät Hakunilaan ja kaikki VDL:t ja mahdolliset loput Volvot Espooseen.

----------


## aki

> Mitä arvauksia muuten teillä on, miten nuo Nobinan uudet bussit jakautuvat? Itse uskaltaisin tilausten perusteella arvella että suurin osa Volvo 8900LE:stä menevät Hakunilaan ja kaikki VDL:t ja mahdolliset loput Volvot Espooseen.


Näinhän se menee jos uudet autot menevät niihin kohteisiin joihin ne on tarjottu:

e65, 165: 3x uusi A1

231, 247, 248, 270: 10x uusi A2, 7x uusi C

315, 321, 324, 345: 16x uusi A1

21-29, 51, 82, 510B: 36x uusi A1

518, 740-742: 4x uusi A2, 4x uusi C

Eli 8 uutta Hakunilaan ja loput Espooseen.

----------


## ipeniemela

Voisi melkein päätellä, että jos Espooseen on tarjottu lähestulkoon pelkkiä uusia, niin Klovista siirtyisi huomattava määrä kalustoa Hakunilaan ja Myllypuroon. Vai olenko nyt ihan hakoteillä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Voisi melkein päätellä, että jos Espooseen on tarjottu lähestulkoon pelkkiä uusia, niin Klovista siirtyisi huomattava määrä kalustoa Hakunilaan ja Myllypuroon. Vai olenko nyt ihan hakoteillä?


Olet joko oikeassa, tai sitten bussit menevät "aidan paremmalle puolelle".

----------


## zige94

> Voisi melkein päätellä, että jos Espooseen on tarjottu lähestulkoon pelkkiä uusia, niin Klovista siirtyisi huomattava määrä kalustoa Hakunilaan ja Myllypuroon. Vai olenko nyt ihan hakoteillä?





> Olet joko oikeassa, tai sitten bussit menevät "aidan paremmalle puolelle".


Toisaalta Hakunilassa on kyllä jo yllinkyllin autoja, eikä tarvetta lisääkään ole. Tietty vara-autoja jokaiselle varikolle tarvitsisi lisää, jos vaikka varauduttaisiin siihen ensi talveen kunnolla, milloin autot meinaa loppua kesken. Hakunilankin varikolta vapautuu muutamisen autoa, jotka todennäköisesti ei lähde mihinkään suuntaan, sillä perusteella että nyt niillä linjoilla olevat autot eivät kovin vanhoja ole. s518:lla on aina ollut kaikkiea muuta kuin "vakio"auto. Otettu ajoon mikä käteen sattuu. Volvo 8700LE telejäkin nähty.

Klovistakin todennäköisesti tullaan poistamaan kokonaan vanhempia autoja, joten veikkaan kyllä että aika vähän autoja siirtyy toiselle varikolle, missään kun ei ole oikein tarvetta niille.

----------


## ipeniemela

Laskin juuri, että yli-ikäiseksi tulevat bussit ja kaikki kaksiakseliset Ikarukset poistamalla jäisi silti vielä autoja yli. Suurin osa noista Ikaruksista, varsinkin Scania-alustaiset alkavat olla todella huonossa hapessa. Eilen juuri matkustin töistä kotiin NOF 260:lla, jonka lattia on halki takaoven jälkeen moottoritilan kohdalta.

----------


## Nak

Onko kellään vielä tietoa mitä PL hankkii uusiin sopimuksiin? Jatkavatkohan edelleen Irisbussin ja Scalan voimin?

----------


## Duracell

> Onko kellään vielä tietoa mitä PL hankkii uusiin sopimuksiin? Jatkavatkohan edelleen Irisbussin ja Scalan voimin?


106, 110, 501 ja 510 tuo taloon 28 telivolvoa ja 3 ivecoa

----------


## JT

> 106, 110, 501 ja 510 tuo taloon 28 telivolvoa ja 3 ivecoa


Ettäkö teliautoja hankittaisiin myös niihin paloihin (11 kpl) 106:lla ja 110:llä, joihin riittää 2-akselinen A2-tyypin linja-auto?

----------


## zige94

> 106, 110, 501 ja 510 tuo taloon 28 teli*volvoa* ja 3 ivecoa


Oho.. Jotenkin ajattelin että PL olisi hankkinut Scaloja, mutta ottaakin myös uusia Volvo 8900LE:tä.

----------


## Palomaa

> tuo taloon 28 _telivolvoa_


Duracell, tämä kuulostaa hyvältä, odotinkin tuota että milloin Pohjolan Liikenne ottaa Volvoja, mutta nythän se tuli ja vielä linjalla jota käytän päivittäin.

----------


## Nak

Jokseenkin yllättävää että Pohjolakin hankkii nyt Volvoa, tosin 7ltr moottori on taloudellisempi kuin Scania ja nyt sitä saa ekan kerran 6x2 alustan kanssa. 8900 malli on ottanut hyvin tuulen siipiensä alle, kun sitä tulee syysliikenteeseen yhteensä 53kpl  :Smile:  Siihen en ota kantaa kuinka hyviä ne ovat, mutta mielipiteeni on että säfflestä ei mitään hyvää ole tullut, eikä varmasti tule  :Laughing:  Mahdollista tietysti myös että ovat Wroclawin tuotoksia?

----------


## ipeniemela

Kesän ja helteiden painaessa päälle alan jo tosissaan kaivata linjalle niitä nobinan uusia autoja, kun lienevät ilmastoituja.

----------


## Nak

> Kesän ja helteiden painaessa päälle alan jo tosissaan kaivata linjalle niitä nobinan uusia autoja, kun lienevät ilmastoituja.


Ovathan ne ilmastoituja, eri asia on se kauan ne toimivat. Tänä keväänä olen joka päivä joutunut jollain ilmastoidulla ajamaan, vain yhdessä se on toiminut ja sekin oli uitto säffle... Toivottavasti ne siis varustetaan ilmastoinnin lisäksi kunnollisilla kattoluukuilla ja sivuikkunoilla  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Ovathan ne ilmastoituja, eri asia on se kauan ne toimivat.


Itse käytän lähes päivittäin linjaa v50 ja on aika sama tuleeko vanhempi Ikarus vai ilmastoitu Iveco, Ivecoissa on jo kaikki suodattimet niin tukossa ettei niiden läpi enää juurikaan ilma kulje, kun tämän "ilmastoinnin" takia ei kattoluukkujakaan saa avata niin melkoisen lämmintä on. Ilmastoinnista on hyötyä todellakin vain jos se myös pidetään kunnossa.

----------


## Lasse

Nyt kun juhannus on onnellisesti takanapäin ja syyssateet alkaneet, alkaa myös syksyn uudet bussit tekemään tuloaan. Eilen illalla matkasi ainakin viisi Volvo 8900 LE bussia Tallinnasta Helsinkiin m/s Starin kyydissä klo 22.30 lähdöllä. Bussit ovat menossa Nobianlle. Yhden kylkinumeron onnistuin bongaamaan, ja se oli kuvassakin näkyvä 806.

----------


## Nak

> Nyt kun juhannus on onnellisesti takanapäin ja syyssateet alkaneet, alkaa myös syksyn uudet bussit tekemään tuloaan. Eilen illalla matkasi ainakin viisi Volvo 8900 LE bussia Tallinnasta Helsinkiin m/s Starin kyydissä klo 22.30 lähdöllä. Bussit ovat menossa Nobianlle. Yhden kylkinumeron onnistuin bongaamaan, ja se oli kuvassakin näkyvä 806.


ovat siis ilmeisesti Puolassa koritettuja :S luulin että kaikki 8900:set turataan säfflellä. Toivoa siis paremmasta  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> ovat siis ilmeisesti Puolassa koritettuja :S luulin että kaikki 8900:set turataan säfflellä. Toivoa siis paremmasta


8500:t on tietääkseni Säfflejä, 8900:t ei  :Laughing:  Nuo Nobinan aikaisemmat 65:n/66:n autot kun ovat 8500:a vain 8900:n keulalla  :Razz:

----------


## Nak

> 8500:t on tietääkseni Säfflejä, 8900:t ei  Nuo Nobinan aikaisemmat 65:n/66:n autot kun ovat 8500:a vain 8900:n keulalla


Eikös Ruotsin säfflessä sijaitse säfflen koritehdas joka valmistaa busseja, siis myös 8900:aa?  :Shocked:

----------


## chauffer

> Eikös Ruotsin säfflessä sijaitse säfflen koritehdas joka valmistaa busseja, siis myös 8900:aa?


Juu niinhän tuo onkin  :Redface:  Valmistetaan sekä Ruotsissa että Puolassa, niinkuin 8700:kin...

----------


## hylje

8900 on "harmonisoitu" 8500-8700 jota tiettävästi kootaan sekä ruotsalaisin että puolalaisin linjoin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Yhden kylkinumeron onnistuin bongaamaan, ja se oli kuvassakin näkyvä 806.


806:sen takana näkyy 805..  :Very Happy: 

Ja ovatko menossa Kloviin?

----------


## aki

> 806:sen takana näkyy 805.. 
> 
> Ja ovatko menossa Kloviin?


Uusia telejä menee sekä Kloviin että Hakunilaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Uusia telejä menee sekä Kloviin että Hakunilaan.


No joo 805 näyttäis olevan teli...  :Cool:

----------


## sm3

Onneksi hankkivat noita Volvoja eivätkä lisää Crossway halpahalli busseja.  :Wink:  Nobinan Crossareissa joka yksilön takaovi paukkuu ja avautuu vain puoliksi yms.  :Mad:

----------


## Palomaa

Nobinat 835 & 836 Klovissa. (VDL Citea LLE-120:at)
edestä
takaa
lisää kuvia

----------


## Nak

Päivällä kehä ykkösellä tuli nf 810, 8900LE teli, vastaan

----------


## Palomaa

> Päivällä kehä ykkösellä tuli nf 810, 8900LE teli, vastaan


Minneppäin menossa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinat 835 & 836 Klovissa. (VDL Citea LLE-120:at)
> edestä
> takaa
> lisää kuvia


Kylläpä ne näyttävätkin tyylikkäitä!  :Very Happy:  Tulevat ajoon luultavasti vasta syysliikenteen alusta, koska muuten kaikkia busseja ei voida rekisteröidä samanaikaisesti.

----------


## Nak

> muuten kaikkia busseja ei voida rekisteröidä samanaikaisesti.


eihän tämä ole mikään este, eikös helbin viimeisin scala sarjakin ole otettu muutaman kuukauden aikana käyttöön

----------


## Nak

> Minneppäin menossa?


itään, ne varmastikin löytyvät kaivokselan volvolta

----------


## Palomaa

> itään, ne varmastikin löytyvät kaivokselan volvolta


kuten 5 pätkääkin (801-806 kenties)..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Kylläpä ne näyttävätkin tyylikkäitä!


Ja sitä myös ovat, noissa on vielä etuliukuovi ja takaovet alkavat piippaamaan kun sulkeutuvat (vähän ulkomaalaisen tapaisesti).  :Smile:  ja myös samankuulonen ääni ovissa kuin Volvoissa.  :Very Happy: 
(pahoittelen että vinossa kuvattu mutta silti..)
etuovi
keskiovi

----------


## Nak

> Ja sitä myös ovat, noissa on vielä etuliukuovi ja takaovet alkavat piippaamaan kun sulkeutuvat (vähän ulkomaalaisen tapaisesti).  ja myös samankuulonen ääni ovissa kuin Volvoissa. 
> (pahoittelen että vinossa kuvattu mutta silti..)
> etuovi
> keskiovi


sanoisinko että tuo etuovi ei vaikuta kauhean pitkäikäiseltä talvea ajatellen ja tuo keskioven piipitys alkoi ärsyttämään jo nyt :Mad:   :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> sanoisinko että tuo etuovi ei vaikuta kauhean pitkäikäiseltä talvea ajatellen ja tuo keskioven piipitys alkoi ärsyttämään jo nyt


Ai ai Nak, miten suvaitsematon oletkaan! Etkö ollenkaan ajattele niitä kanssakulkijoita, joille tuo piipitys on elintärkeä osa joukkoliikennematkaa, kun he eivät muuten tiedosta oven menevän kiinni ja loukkaavat itsensä jäädessään oven väliin?

Oikeasti: on se kyllä todella ikävää, jos busseihinkin on tuotava tuollaiset piippausovet. Ihan riittävästi meteliä on kaupunkiympäristössä muutenkin, ja variotramissa ovien jatkuva eestaas aukominen ja sulkeminen, kun neljä oviparia vielä menee kiinni kaikki eri aikoina, on minusta ärsyttävää melusaastetta. Välipalavaunuissa sentään vain yksi ovi piippaa, ja senkin piipit ovat välillä pois päältä. Pitääkin kiinnittää asiaan huomiota, piippaileeko ne nyt taas säännöllisesti.

Mitähän voisi tehdä, että Transuihin saisi piippaamattomat ovet? Vaikka ihan matkarauhan merkeissä!  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

En usko että tuo piippaus kauaa on käytössä. Eiköhän siitä tule kuljettajilta valituksia ja se kytketään pois päältä. Ei noi piippaukset bussissa hyödytä mitään, kuljettaja sulkee ne ovet silloin kun ei kukaan ole välissä ja jäämässä enään pois.

----------


## vristo

> Ja sitä myös ovat, noissa on vielä etuliukuovi ja takaovet alkavat piippaamaan kun sulkeutuvat (vähän ulkomaalaisen tapaisesti).  ja myös samankuulonen ääni ovissa kuin Volvoissa. 
> (pahoittelen että vinossa kuvattu mutta silti..)
> etuovi
> keskiovi


Todella asiallista, että myös HSL-liikenteeseen alkaa tulla liukuovilla varustettuja busseja. Ovitoiminnot nopeutuvat ja toiminta bussi-ratikkayhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä helpottuu. Äänimerkin olemassaoloon on selvä syy: huonostinäkevät ja muut näkövammaiset havaitsevat sulkeutuvan oven. Sähkötoimiset liukuovetkin kun ovat varsin äänettömiä; paineilmatoimisissa ovissa suhinat ja pihaukset pitävät kovempaa ääntä.

----------


## killerpop

Jos nyt variotrameissa tai vaikkapa metrovaunuissa ovet piippaa, niin eiväthän ne maksavaa kansaa häiritse. Pummit kulkevat jatkossakin niillä, millä pystyvät. Sen sijaan linja-autoliikenteessä kyllä maksava kansa protestoi helposti kaikkea turhaa, kuten ovipiippauksia. Avohoitorahastuksessa se on sangen pieni häiriötekijä.

----------


## Nak

> Ai ai Nak, miten suvaitsematon oletkaan! Etkö ollenkaan ajattele niitä kanssakulkijoita, joille tuo piipitys on elintärkeä osa joukkoliikennematkaa, kun he eivät muuten tiedosta oven menevän kiinni ja loukkaavat itsensä jäädessään oven väliin?
> 
> Oikeasti: on se kyllä todella ikävää, jos busseihinkin on tuotava tuollaiset piippausovet. Ihan riittävästi meteliä on kaupunkiympäristössä muutenkin, ja variotramissa ovien jatkuva eestaas aukominen ja sulkeminen, kun neljä oviparia vielä menee kiinni kaikki eri aikoina, on minusta ärsyttävää melusaastetta. Välipalavaunuissa sentään vain yksi ovi piippaa, ja senkin piipit ovat välillä pois päältä. Pitääkin kiinnittää asiaan huomiota, piippaileeko ne nyt taas säännöllisesti.
> 
> Mitähän voisi tehdä, että Transuihin saisi piippaamattomat ovet? Vaikka ihan matkarauhan merkeissä!


Olenpas minä hölmö kun en osannut ottaa erityistarpeita vaativia huomioon, etenkin kun näkövammaiset tuppaavat käyttämään useimmin etuovea :S

eikös variossa oven merkkiääni ole vain "pimm" kyllähän sekin tietty varmasti alkaa nyppimään kuljettajia kun riittävästi kuuntelee  :Very Happy:  Tuo vdl:n ääni muistuttaa lähemmin m100 metrosta tuttua möykkää x2  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Olenpas minä hölmö kun en osannut ottaa erityistarpeita vaativia huomioon, etenkin kun näkövammaiset tuppaavat käyttämään useimmin etuovea :S
> 
> eikös variossa oven merkkiääni ole vain "pimm" kyllähän sekin tietty varmasti alkaa nyppimään kuljettajia kun riittävästi kuuntelee  Tuo vdl:n ääni muistuttaa lähemmin m100 metrosta tuttua möykkää x2


Mutta ota huomioon, tuo on ainut möykkä minkä kuulet about tuossa bussissa.  :Smile: 
STOP-ääntä ei kuule ollenkaan, saatikka lastenvaunu., kokeiltiin ilmastointi päällä, ei kuule yhtään mitään..  :Very Happy:  eiköhän ne Klovissa tee noille jottaaih.

----------


## Nak

> Mutta ota huomioon, tuo on ainut möykkä minkä kuulet about tuossa bussissa. 
> STOP-ääntä ei kuule ollenkaan, saatikka lastenvaunu., kokeiltiin ilmastointi päällä, ei kuule yhtään mitään..  eiköhän ne Klovissa tee noille jottaaih.


olin kyllä kuulevani että ovet olisivat olleet paineilma toimiset joten normit suhinat kuuluu? Ja ei aikaakaan kun nuokin ovat nobinoitu ja ääniä riittää joka lähtöön  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

> Nobinat 835 & 836 Klovissa. (VDL Citea LLE-120:at)
> edestä
> takaa
> lisää kuvia


Makuasioistahan ei toki voi kiistellä, mutta pakko sanoa että on siinä harvinaisen ruma bussi. Ja tietty tasainen lattia ilman podestereita on aikas ahistava. Taitaa jäädä mun rankingissa katurikabussinkin taakse...

----------


## Tonttu18

Citeasta tulee mieleen Jouko-linjat ja niiden kalusto, kahdesta syystä: pakettiautomainen ulkonäkö & pienempi rengaskoko kuin useimmissa muissa kaupunkibusseissa HSL-alueella.  :Smile:  Mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan miten nuo selviävät talvella mäkisessä Espoossa, kontaktipintaa tiehen kun on luonnollisesti vähemmän.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja tietty tasainen lattia ilman podestereita on aikas ahistava. Taitaa jäädä mun rankingissa katurikabussinkin taakse...


Ahistava? Tuohan on paljon avarampi kuin manni tai scala? tuossa ei tarvitse kumartaa kun poistuu ulos, tuossa voi kävellä normaalisti ihan takanakin.
katurikabussinkin taakse? johan on murjaistu, tule ensin testiajamaan ja sano sitten asia uusiksi.  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Ja sitä myös ovat, noissa on vielä etuliukuovi ja takaovet alkavat piippaamaan kun sulkeutuvat (vähän ulkomaalaisen tapaisesti).  ja myös samankuulonen ääni ovissa kuin Volvoissa. 
> (pahoittelen että vinossa kuvattu mutta silti..)
> etuovi
> keskiovi


Joo, nyt on katsottu noi videotkin ja paineilmatoimisethan noi liukuovet ovat. Ajattelin (näkemättä videoita), että ne ovat kuten Varioissa tai muissa vastaavissa, joissa on sähkötoimiset liukuovet. 

Tällaiset siis:

http://youtu.be/wFkcboUsOPM 

Onko siis uusissa Volvoissakin jokin tuollainen oviääni?

Itse VDL Citeat ovat mielestäni varsin tyylikkäitä. Onkohan tuo sarja muuten kaikkiea aikojen ensimmäinen Citea LLE-120-sarja, vai onko niitä tehty jo jonnekin muualle?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:23 ----------

Katsoin videoita uudelleen ja ainakaan keskiovet eivät ole edes liukuovet, vaan tavalliset ulosaukeavat vippiovet. Mahdollisesti etuovikin.

Liukuovidemonstraatio (ovien liikerata bussinkorista ulos on hyvin pieni ja ne liukuvat lähes bussinkyljessä kiinni):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cVSeUXTmDQ

Vippiovidemonstraatio (jossa huomaa, että vippiovien liikerata on selvästi laajempi ja ovet avautuvat ulommaksi kuin oikeat liukuovet):

http://youtu.be/9I2nwdEBA30

----------


## tlajunen

> Mahdollisesti etuovikin.


Etuovi on aivan selvä liukuovi.

Keskiovea ei kukaan liukuoveksi tainnut väittääkään.

----------


## chauffer

> Todella asiallista, että myös HSL-liikenteeseen alkaa tulla liukuovilla varustettuja busseja. Ovitoiminnot nopeutuvat ja toiminta bussi-ratikkayhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä helpottuu.


Selvennätkö millä perusteella ovitoiminnot nopeutuvat? Ainakin tuossa videolla liukuoven sulkeutumisnopeus on aika tarkkaan sama reilut 2 sekuntia kuin kaikissa muissakin busseissa.

----------


## vristo

Tässä HSL-julkaisu, jossa tutkimustietoa aiheesta, jutun yhteydessä on mittaustuloksia eri bussityyppien ovitoimintojen nopeuksista. Ovitoiminnot löytyvä pdf-julkaisun sivuilta 58-60.

Joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden kehittämisohjema




> Ovitoiminnot
> 
> Kaluston toimintavarmuuden ohella ovitoimintojen nopeuttaminen ja vakiointi on todettu tärkeäksi kalustoon liittyväksi luotettavuutta parantavaksi ominaisuudeksi. Bussikaluston ovitekniikka on muuttunut kasvavien turvavaatimusten vuoksi selkeästi hitaammaksi. Ovien avautumisen ja sulkeu- tumisen hitaus lisää pysäkilläoloaikoja ja niiden hajontaa.
> Mittauksissa eri kalusto- ja ovityyppien nopeudessa on havaittu eroja. Myös saman kaluston ovi- toiminnoissa esiintyy maksimissaan useamman sekunnin eroja eri mittauskerroilla. Ovitoimintojen nopeuserot kertaantuvat jokaisella pysäkillä. Jos esimerkiksi 60 pysäkin reittiä ajetaan kalustolla, jossa yhden vaunun ovitoimintoihin kuluu 5 ja toisen vaunun 10 sekuntia, on lähtöjen matka- aikaero päätepysäkillä 5 minuuttia pelkästään ovitoimintojen erojen vuoksi. Uusimmissa mittauk- sissa kaluston ovitoimintojen nopeuserot olivat keskimäärin 12 sekunnin luokkaa, mikä johtaisi edellisessä esimerkkitapauksessa 12 minuutin ajo-aikavaihteluun. Erityyppisen kaluston ovitoi- mintojen erot korostuvat tiheävuorovälisellä ja lyhyitä pysäkkivälejä sisältävällä linjalla. Esimerkiksi Helsingin sisäisillä keskustalinjoilla ovista johtuva matka-aikaero reitillä voi olla yli 10 %.
> 
> Ovitoimintojen kehittäminen on helpommin hallittavissa ja rajattavissa oleva kehittämiskohde kuin bussien kokoa tai ympäristövaatimuksia koskevat kysymykset. Ovitoimintojen vakiointi palvelee matkustajien lisäksi myös liikennöitsijöitä: nopeammat ovitoiminnot tehostavat liikennöintiä, ovitoi- mintojen erojen vähentäminen pienentää matka-aikojen vaihtelua ja helpottaa kaluston käytön suunnittelua.
> Sisäänpäin aukeavien ovien on todettu olevan pari sekuntia nopeampia kuin nykyiset ulospäin aukeavat ovet. Sähkökäyttöinen ovitekniikka saattaa parantaa tilannetta jo lähitulevaisuudessa. Tampereella koekäytössä olleet liukuovet ovat nopeita ja niissä on muita luotettavuuden kannalta hyviä ominaisuuksia (kanttikivet, kinokset ja muut esteet eivät vaikeuta avaamista). Ovitoimintojen kehittämiseen liittyvät myös turvallisuusvaatimukset (oven väliin jäävän matkustajan tunnistaminen) ja tekniset rajoitukset (ilmanpainetekniikan rajoitukset).
> Luotettavuuden kannalta tuloksiin voidaan päästä myös ilman ovitoimintojen merkittävää nopeut- tamista, jos eri ovityyppien välisiä nopeuseroja pystytään pienentämään. Ovitoimintojen kehittämi- sessä ja niille asetettavissa teknisissä vaatimuksissa on otettava huomioon myös se, että ovime- kanismit ovat jo nykyään yksi yleisimmistä teknisistä ongelmista, eikä ovitoimintojen tekniikkaa tulisi monimutkaistaa vikaantumisriskin kasvun välttämiseksi.
> Ovitoimintojen nopeuttamista ja vakioimista voidaan pyrkiä edistämään seuraavasti.
> ...


Toki viimeaikoina on hitaimpienkin ovityyppien (Iveco Crossway LE) ovitoimintoja saatu nopeutettua ratkaisevasti. Silti pidän liukuovien käyttöönottoa erittäin tervetulleena asiana, joka helpottaa pysäkkitoimintoja eteenkin bussi-/ratikkayhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:32 ----------




> Etuovi on aivan selvä liukuovi.
> 
> Keskiovea ei kukaan liukuoveksi tainnut väittääkään.


Tämä on oli lähinnä "ääneenajatteluani", kun (katsomatta ensin Zigen videoita) ajattelin ensin, että Nobinan  VDL Citeoiden kaikki ovet ovat liukuovia. Olin väärässä; etuoven alareunassa on tosiaankin selvä "ohjain" (mikähän olisi oikea termi?), jossa tukivarsi kulkee. Eli siis tosiaankin liukuovi. Katselin Youtubesta videoita VDL Citeoista ja kaikkissa näyttäisi olevat keski-ja takaovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava äänimerkki. Kyse on siis jonkinlaisesta vakiovarusteesta. Mahdoliisesti Keski-Euroopassa on jopa tuollainen vaatimus. Ei hätää: kyllä täällä meillä kuljettajat vaimentavat moiset häiritsevät ääneet mainostarroilla tai muilla vastaavilla virityksillä, kuten on vuosikymmeniä tekemään (vrt. Volvo 7000:n vilkkuääni: PIIP PIIP!).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:31 ----------

Veikkaisin (siis omaa ajatteluani) on, että toi ovisoundi on jotain sellaista, että "on ainakin varoitettu, että ovet sulkeutuvat". Vähän niinkuin esimerkiksi mirkoateria pakkauksissa lukee nykyään tyyliin: "Varoitus! Mikrossa lämmitetty ateria voi olla kuumaa!". Tiedättehän näitä varoituksia, joilla varoitetaan vaaran olemassaolosta, jotta ryhmäkanne tms. vältetään. Toinen vaihtoehto om, että keski-ja takaovet otetaan kokonaan pois, kuten Brittein-saarilla on tapahtunut. Ovitapaturmat kun ovat johtaneet oikeusprosesseihin, jossa maksajana on lopulta liikennöitsijä.

----------


## chauffer

Tässäpä juurikin on se virhe että tämän tutkimuksen on tehnyt Hsl eikä ammatikseen kuljettajana toimiva henkilö. Minä olen tehnyt itsekseni samaa tutkimusta ja tulos on aivan toinen. Hsl:n tutkimus on tehty teoreettisesti laskemalla, ei käytännön tilanteessa. Ensinnäkin,jos linjalla on 60 pysäkkiä, jokaisella ei varmasti käydä. Toiseksi, lähes kaikkien linjojen varrella on liikennevaloja joista aika monissa joudutaan pysähtymään riippumatta siitä onko edellisellä pysäkillä viivytty esim. 14 sekuntia tai 16 sekuntia; niissä tuo parin sekunnin ero tasaantuu. Ja tuo ovien hitauden/nopeuden ero(tai tarkennettuna pysäkkijarrun kytkeytymisen ja irrottamisen ero) on ainakin Helbin autoissa, Man,Scala ja Volvot 8700 ja Säffle, on korkeintaan 1-2 sekuntia. Ja omissa kokemuksissani eri linjoilla(h65A,h14 ja h18), eri autoilla(Volvo 8700, Säffle ja Man), keskimääräinen pysäkillä viipymisaika oli 13,5 sekuntia. Yhteensä pysäkeillä kului aikaa yhdellä lähdöllä(linjasta riippuen) 5-7 minuuttia, nämä helmilaitteen kellosta katsottuna. Tämän asian olen ennenkin tuonut esille  :Laughing:  Mutta tässä huomaa teoreettisen ja käytännön kokemuksen laskelmien eroavaisuuden...

----------


## vristo

> Tässäpä juurikin on se virhe että tämän tutkimuksen on tehnyt Hsl eikä ammatikseen kuljettajana toimiva henkilö.


Satun tietämään, että eri bussityyppien ovitoimintojen tutkimisen on (siis "kenttäkokeet") osallistunut HelBillä ammatikseen kuljettajana toimiva henkilö, jonka tulokset keräsi HelBin työnjohtoon kuulunut, taatusti ammattitaitoinen henkilö. Minulla ei ole epäilystäkään tutkimuksen paikkaansapitävyydestä. Myös HSL:llä on töissä runsaasti suunnittelijoita, joilla on kokemusta myös bussinkuljettamisesta sekä muista suoritetason työtehtävistä HKL/YTV/HSL-liikenteessä

----------


## chauffer

> Satun tietämään, että eri bussityyppien ovitoimintojen tutkimisen on (siis "kenttäkokeet") osallistunut HelBillä ammatikseen kuljettajana toimiva henkilö, jonka tulokset keräsi HelBin työnjohtoon kuulunut, taatusti ammattitaitoinen henkilö. Minulla ei ole epäilystäkään tutkimuksen paikkaansapitävyydestä. Myös HSL:llä on töissä runsaasti suunnittelijoita, joilla on kokemusta myös bussinkuljettamisesta sekä muista suoritetason työtehtävistä HKL/YTV/HSL-liikenteessä


Onko nämä "kenttäkokeet" tehty linjalla vai varikon pihalla? Jos et tiedä niin voisitko kertoa minulle testaajan nimen niin kyselen itse  :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

Olen täysin samaa mieltä chaufferin kanssa. Jos pysäkeillä säästää aikaa 2 sekuntia, se aikasäästö ei todellakaan käytännössä kerry 2 sekuntia/pysäkki seuraavalle päätepysäkille saakka.

Säästyneet sekunnit kuluvat yleensä, ja varsinkin ruuhka-aikana, seisomiseen seuraavassa liikennevalojonossa. Näin se vaan käytännössä menee.

1-2 minuutin ajo-aikavaihtelut johtuvat useimmiten aivan muista asioista kuin ovien nopeudesta.

_Alunperin kirjoittanut HSL-julkaisu: Joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden kehittämisohjema Ovitoiminnot
"Uusimmissa mittauksissa kaluston ovitoimintojen nopeuserot olivat keskimäärin 12 sekunnin luokkaa, mikä johtaisi edellisessä esimerkkitapauksessa 12 minuutin ajo-aikavaihteluun." 
_

----------


## kalle.

> Ovitapaturmat kun ovat johtaneet oikeusprosesseihin, jossa maksajana on lopulta liikennöitsijä.


Juuri tästä syystä oviturvia on kehitetty ja niitä on syytä kehittää edelleen. Eikä tarvita edes oikeusprosesseja vaan jo se, että joku jää oven väliin ja loukkaa itsensä siinä tai ainakin ilmoittaa itsensä loukaneeksi siinä tulee liikennöitsijälle todella kalliiksi jo vakuutusten omavastuiden ja kohonneiden maksujen muodossa.
Eli oven sulkeutumisesta varoittava merkkiääni on siis pelkkää plussaa autossa. Ja mitään olemassaolevaa turvalaitetta ei tietenkään saa kytkeä pois päältä. Paljon parempi, että ovi on vaikka sekunnin hitaampi, kuin se, että siinä joku loukkaa itsensä.

----------


## ipeniemela

Minun silmään nuo uudet VDL:t näyttävät muuten tyylikkäiltä, mutta ruma perä niissä on.  :Laughing:  Mutta ovat kyllä tervetulleita linjalle, hajoamispisteessä oleviin Ikarus-Scanioihin verrattuna tarjoavat varmasti mukavaa kyytiä.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä chaufferin kanssa. Jos pysäkeillä säästää aikaa 2 sekuntia, se aikasäästö ei todellakaan käytännössä kerry 2 sekuntia/pysäkki seuraavalle päätepysäkille saakka.
> 
> Säästyneet sekunnit kuluvat yleensä, ja varsinkin ruuhka-aikana, seisomiseen seuraavassa liikennevalojonossa. Näin se vaan käytännössä menee.
> 
> 1-2 minuutin ajo-aikavaihtelut johtuvat useimmiten aivan muista asioista kuin ovien nopeudesta.
> 
> _Alunperin kirjoittanut HSL-julkaisu: Joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden kehittämisohjema Ovitoiminnot
> "Uusimmissa mittauksissa kaluston ovitoimintojen nopeuserot olivat keskimäärin 12 sekunnin luokkaa, mikä johtaisi edellisessä esimerkkitapauksessa 12 minuutin ajo-aikavaihteluun." 
> _


Mutta, liian hitaat ovitoiminnot hidastavat matkaa ratkaisevasti. Ongelma on nimenomaan ovia sulkiessa, jonka jälkeen pitäisi lähteä liikkeelle. Jos ovet sulkeutuvat hitaasti, on kohta oven takana taas sisäänpyrkiviä matkustajia, eikä liikkeelle päästä. Kaupunkibussiliikenne on kuitenkin nopeasyklistä ja 7 minuutin vuorovälillä seuraava vuoro on pian perässä, varsinkin, jos siinä on erityyppinen bussi, mahdollisesti nopeimpine ovineen, kuin sen edellä ajava bussi. Siksi on mielestäni tarpeellista standardisoita ovitoimintoja ja kiinnittää huomiota niiden nopeuksiin. Eräässä vaiheessa ainakin yhdessä HSL-alueen nykyään yleisessä bussityypissä oli aivan käsittämättömän hitaat ovet (yli 10 sek), mutta tämä asia on saatu onneksi suurimmaksi osaksi korjattua nykyään. Kuten aiemmin jo sanoin, liukuovet poistavat myös monia ongelmia sellaisilla bussireiteillä, jossa pysäkkejä on mm. yhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä. Ei ole myöskään aivan sattumaa, että esimerkiksi raidekulkuneuvoissa on nykyään yksinomaa niitä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:01 ----------




> Juuri tästä syystä oviturvia on kehitetty ja niitä on syytä kehittää edelleen. Eikä tarvita edes oikeusprosesseja vaan jo se, että joku jää oven väliin ja loukkaa itsensä siinä tai ainakin ilmoittaa itsensä loukaneeksi siinä tulee liikennöitsijälle todella kalliiksi jo vakuutusten omavastuiden ja kohonneiden maksujen muodossa.
> Eli oven sulkeutumisesta varoittava merkkiääni on siis pelkkää plussaa autossa. Ja mitään olemassaolevaa turvalaitetta ei tietenkään saa kytkeä pois päältä. Paljon parempi, että ovi on vaikka sekunnin hitaampi, kuin se, että siinä joku loukkaa itsensä.


Kyllä, juuri näin. Ei lisättävää tähän kommenttiin.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

Jos Hsl alueen joukkoliikennettä halutaan nopeuttaa ja pitää vuorovälit tasaisina niin joukkoliikenne etuuksien parantaminen on se oikea tarkastelun kohde, ei 1-2 sekunnin ovien nopeuden erojen poistaminen. Yksissä liikennevaloissa seisotaan monesti 1-3 minuuttia, eiköhän sillä ole matka-aikaan paljon suurempi vaikutus kuin ovitoiminnoilla? N. 25-35:llä pysäkillä kuluu kuitenkin YHTEENSÄ aikaa vain 5-7 minuuttia, ovien nopeudesta riippumatta  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> Minun silmään nuo uudet VDL:t näyttävät muuten tyylikkäiltä, mutta ruma perä niissä on.


Minä taas pidän perää sopivan konservatiivisena, eli tyylikkäänä, keula taas on kuin tieteiselokuvasta eksynyt  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Ovien riittävää nopeutta vieläkin tärkeämpi asia on niiden toimintavarmuus, ettei bussi esimerkiksi jää kiinni korotettuun pysäkkikorokkeeseen takaoven lehdestään (kuten on käynyt). Pysäkkijarrut ja nyt myös äänimerkki ovien sulkeutuessa ovat asioita, jotka ovat omiaan vähentämään ovitapaturmia ja siksi nykyaikaisen kaupunkibussin vakiovarusteita, mielestäni.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:49 ----------




> Minä taas pidän perää sopivan konservatiivisena, eli tyylikkäänä, keula taas on kuin tieteiselokuvasta eksynyt


Tuollainen etuvalojen vinoilmehän on nykyään muotia bussien keulalla (vrt. Volvo 8900, Scania CityWide, VDL Citea yms.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:58 ----------




> Jos Hsl alueen joukkoliikennettä halutaan nopeuttaa ja pitää vuorovälit tasaisina niin joukkoliikenne etuuksien parantaminen on se oikea tarkastelun kohde


Kyllä ja toivon, että asiaan kiinitetään jatkossa parempaa huomiota. Selvityksiä ja julkaisuja löytyy, mutta entä niiden toteutus?

----------


## chauffer

> Ovien riittävää nopeutta vieläkin tärkeämpi asia on niiden toimintavarmuus, ettei bussi esimerkiksi jää kiinni korotettuun pysäkkikorokkeeseen takaoven lehdestään (kuten on käynyt). Pysäkkijarrut ja nyt myös äänimerkki ovien sulkeutuessa ovat asioita, jotka ovat omiaan vähentämään ovitapaturmia ja siksi nykyaikaisen kaupunkibussin vakiovarusteita, mielestäni.


Omasta mielestäni nuo korotetut pysäkkikorokkeet ovat liiallista matkustajien paapomista ja toisaalta kiusantekoa matalalattiaisille busseille. Ennen kiivettiin kyytiin muutama rappu, oli vaunut tai vanhukset, ei ollut ongelmaa. Nyt matalalattioissa minulta vaadittiin kerran jopa invaramppia lastenvaunuille korotetulla pysäkillä, olihan kanttikiveen matkaa melkein 15 cm ja bussin lattia oli muuataman sentin alempana kuin pysäkkikoroke(Ikarus, sisään aukeavat ovet)! Ja pysäkkijarrujen kannalla olen ollut vuodesta -95 kun STA:lle niitä ensimmäisen kerran autoihin tuli  :Very Happy:  Ja tuo äänimerkki varmasti tulee olemaan mainio keksintö, en epäile hetkeäkään..

----------


## Samppa

Ei minullakaan liukuovia vastaan mitään ole.
Mutta bussiliikenteen nopeuttamisen sijaan pitää panostaa täsmällisyyden parantamiseen.
Jos koko ajan pyritään lyhyempiin ajoaikoihin, aikataulupaine ei kuljettajien korvien välistä häviä.
Ja sillä paineella on uskomattoman paljon negatiivista vaikutusta hyvin moniin eri asioihin.
Kaiken lisäksi matkustajan kannalta on paljon tärkeämpää bussien täsmällisyys kuin ajoajan lyheneminen muutaman minuutin päätepysäkkien välillä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Omasta mielestäni nuo korotetut pysäkkikorokkeet ovat liiallista matkustajien paapomista ja toisaalta kiusantekoa matalalattiaisille busseille. Ennen kiivettiin kyytiin muutama rappu, oli vaunut tai vanhukset, ei ollut ongelmaa. Nyt matalalattioissa minulta vaadittiin kerran jopa invaramppia lastenvaunuille korotetulla pysäkillä, olihan kanttikiveen matkaa melkein 15 cm ja bussin lattia oli muuataman sentin alempana kuin pysäkkikoroke(Ikarus, sisään aukeavat ovet)! Ja pysäkkijarrujen kannalla olen ollut vuodesta -95 kun STA:lle niitä ensimmäisen kerran autoihin tuli


Täysin samaa mieltä :Biggrin: 


> Ja tuo äänimerkki varmasti tulee olemaan mainio keksintö, en epäile hetkeäkään..


Miksi sen pitää olla kaikissa välineissä useaan kertaan toistuva, mahdollisimman ärsyttävä ääni? Miten on tätäkin ilman selvitty kaikki ne kurjuuden vuodet? Yksi syy, miksi pidän enemmän vanhoista metrovaunuista, busseista ja lähijunista on juurikin tämä uusi äänisuunnittelu - mutta toisaalta esim. Variossa ääni sulaa muuhun äänimaailmaan huomaamattomasti, joten äänen tyypillä on minulle ainakin väliä enemmän, kuin sillä, onko sitä. Kyllä silti siihen Varion oviääneen ovilla kiinnittää huomiota tarpeeksi ja painaa nappulaa jos kuulee äänen, väliinryntäämisen sijaan.

----------


## chauffer

Juu eihän sen äänen tarvitse ärsyttävä olla, 2 lyhyttä, oikealla taajuudella olevaa signaalia riittäisi  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Mutta bussiliikenteen nopeuttamisen sijaan pitää panostaa täsmällisyyden parantamiseen.


Olen ehkäpä ilmaissut "agendani" hieman epäselvästi. Ovitoiminnoissa ei tokikaan pääpaino niiden nopeudessa (2-3 sekuntia on oikein hyvä), vaikkakin sekin on tärkeää, jottei vaikkapa parin matkustajan noukkimiseen kulu kohtuuttomasti aikaa, vaan tärkeämpi asia mielestäni on, että eri bussityyppien ovet toimisivat suurinpiirtein samalla nopeudella ja samankaltaisesti. Tämä taas lisää täsmällisyyttä, kun erityyppisten bussien pysäkkiajat eivät eroa toisistaan (tai ainakaan se ei johdu bussien ovista).

----------


## chauffer

Edelleenkin ovitoiminnot kestävät yhteensä 4-6 sekuntia(auki/kiinni), Ivecoissa kesti alussa n.10 sekuntia.  :Wink:  . Erot saadaan näyttämään suurilta kun Ivecon kohdalla puhuttiin aikaisemmin yhteis ajasta ja muiden kohdalla vain sulkeutumis ajasta  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Moni bussi kulkisi ajallansa jos autoja ei olis niin paljoon liikenteessä. Ne hidastavat liikenettä monilla minuuteilla. Jos bussi lähtee pysäkiltä niin auton pitäisi odottaa että bussi lähtee pysäkiltä, mutta nykyään autot ajavat bussin eteen että saa odottaa omaa vuoroaan.

----------


## vristo

> Edelleenkin ovitoiminnot kestävät yhteensä 4-6 sekuntia(auki/kiinni), Ivecoissa kesti alussa n.10 sekuntia.  . Erot saadaan näyttämään suurilta kun Ivecon kohdalla puhuttiin aikaisemmin yhteis ajasta ja muiden kohdalla vain sulkeutumis ajasta


Ivecoissa tuo 10 sekuntia oli siis aika oven avautuessa tai sulkeutuessa, ei yhteisaika. Se on onneksi taaksejäänyttä elämää nykyään.

----------


## vristo

Mutta, hei: tähän ovikeskusteluun mä olen sanonut jo kaiken sanottavani. Asia on osaltani loppuunkäsitelty.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Ivecoissa tuo 10 sekuntia oli siis aika oven avautuessa tai sulkeutuessa, ei yhteisaika. Se on onneksi taaksejäänyttä elämää nykyään.


Hmm... aikaisemmin laitoit(priva)että yhteisaika auki/kiinni oli maksimissaan jossakin yksilössä 14 sek., eli yhteen suuntaan 7 sekuntia...  :Cool:  No, se siitä...

----------


## ipeniemela

Nyt siis ilmeisesti on kaksi VDL:ää saapunut, eli vielä 54 on tulossa. Milloin noita voisi aikaisintaan odottaa linjalle ja vieläkö vanhempaa kalustoa on menossa uusien tieltä poistoon?

----------


## Palomaa

> Nyt siis ilmeisesti on kaksi VDL:ää saapunut, eli vielä 54 on tulossa. Milloin noita voisi aikaisintaan odottaa linjalle


Autoja tulee ensi viikosta lähtien 15 per viikko, ja ne eivät tule linjalle ennen syysaikataulun alkua, eli ne lähtee sitten niille linjoille mille on tarjottu vasta sitten kun on sen aika, eivät ole menossa siis aiemmin linjoille.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Autoja tulee ensi viikosta lähtien 15 per viikko, ja ne eivät tule linjalle ennen syysaikataulun alkua, eli ne lähtee sitten niille linjoille mille on tarjottu vasta sitten kun on sen aika, eivät ole menossa siis aiemmin linjoille.


Toisin sanoen sillä viikolla kun palaan lomilta töihin, saattaa pysäkille kurvata Citea.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Nobinat 835 & 836 Klovissa. (VDL Citea LLE-120:at)
> edestä
> takaa
> lisää kuvia


Nättejähän nuo on kun mitkä  :Cool:

----------


## joboo

Penkit ovat pikkusen epämukavan näköisiä. Mahtaa olla saman tapaiset kun MANneissa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Nättejähän nuo on kun mitkä





> 



Kanssasi aivan samaa mieltä.  :Razz: 




> Penkit ovat pikkusen epämukavan näköisiä. Mahtaa olla saman tapaiset kun MANneissa.


Itseasiassa ei, penkit ovat todella mukavat vaikka näyttävät epämukavilta. Ovat selälle erittäin mahtavat vaikka pehmusteita ei ole paljoa, silti on mukava istua noilla.  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

> Autoja tulee ensi viikosta lähtien 15 per viikko, ja ne eivät tule linjalle ennen syysaikataulun alkua, eli ne lähtee sitten niille linjoille mille on tarjottu vasta sitten kun on sen aika, eivät ole menossa siis aiemmin linjoille.


Eikö niitä kannattaisi vähän koeajaa, kiva huomata elokuussa että kaikki sammuu kun on ajettu 7 tuntia tms  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Eikö niitä kannattaisi vähän koeajaa, kiva huomata elokuussa että kaikki sammuu kun on ajettu 7 tuntia tms


Kyllähän niitä koeajetaan, eri asia ajetaanko linjalla vai muuten vaan.  :Wink:  Omasta mielestäni ne pitäisi kyllä linjalla koeajaa. Näinhän on Nobina aikaisemminkin tehnyt (Crossareiden kohdalla en kyllä muista, mutta esim. Volvo 8500LE:n kohdalla tehtiin)... Olisi erittäin outoa jossei niitä koeajettaisi. Ja hyväthän sijoituspaikat olisivat niillä linjoilla jotka on Nobinan ja pysyy Nobinalla (nyt suoralta kädeltä esim. 518, 740, 741 ja 742 (osa uusista Volvoistahan tuli näille)).

----------


## Palomaa

> Kyllähän niitä koeajetaan, eri asia ajetaanko linjalla vai muuten vaan.


Näinhän se myös tehdään eli linjalla, "autot joutuvat todelliseen koetukseen kun lähtevät linjoille" näin sanoi eräs henkilö Nobinalta jonka nimeä en mainitse.

----------


## Nak

> (Crossareiden kohdalla en kyllä muista, mutta esim. Volvo 8500LE:n kohdalla tehtiin)... Olisi erittäin outoa jossei niitä koeajettaisi. Ja hyväthän sijoituspaikat olisivat niillä linjoilla jotka on Nobinan ja pysyy Nobinalla (nyt suoralta kädeltä esim. 518, 740, 741 ja 742 (osa uusista Volvoistahan tuli näille)).


Crossarit otettiin käyttöön vasta kun h80-83 liikennöinti alkoi. Käsittäisin asian vdl:n kohdalla niin, että kun ovat A1 tyyppiä niin ne ovat vielä jokaiselle linjalle väärän kokoisia autoja  :Laughing:  tosin eipä nytkään linjoilla ajavat 99-00 city ällät ole yhtään sen oikeampaa kalustoa  :Very Happy:  toki käsittääkseni kuljettajia koulutetaan uusiin busseihin ennen käyttöönottoa, siitähän tulee samalla EU-jatkokoulutuspäiviä  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

Millä tavalla City-ällät ovat väärää kalustoa? Koon puolesta, vai päästöjen? Onko tuo VDL muuten paljonkin pienempi (lyhyempi) muuhun kalustoon, esim Volvo 8700LE:hen  verrattuna?

----------


## Nak

> Millä tavalla City-ällät ovat väärää kalustoa? Koon puolesta, vai päästöjen? Onko tuo VDL muuten paljonkin pienempi (lyhyempi) muuhun kalustoon, esim Volvo 8700LE:hen  verrattuna?


yleisesti ottaen liian vanhaa ja väärää päästöluokkaa eli kalustopisteet ei täytä vaatimuksia. Aika paljon nyt tässä kesällä 00 city ällät korvanneet 8700le:n ja scalojen ajoja.. Vdl on vain 11.98m bussi jossa jopa 39 paikkaa eli a1, kun taas 8700le on 12.86m ja 43 paikkaa eli a2  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Vdl on vain 11.98m bussi jossa jopa 39 paikkaa eli a1, kun taas 8700le on 12.86m ja 43 paikkaa eli a2


Ok. Osaatko kertoa, onko VDL:ää vastaavan pituisia busseja jo liikenteessä jossainpäin HSL-aluetta, tai mahdollisesti ollut aikaisemmin? Haluaisin yrittää muodostaa jonkinlaisen vaikutelman bussin koosta päässäni.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

> Ok. Osaatko kertoa, onko VDL:ää vastaavan pituisia busseja jo liikenteessä jossainpäin HSL-aluetta, tai mahdollisesti ollut aikaisemmin? Haluaisin yrittää muodostaa jonkinlaisen vaikutelman bussin koosta päässäni.


Esimerkiksi HelB:n 2-aks MANnit ja Tammelundin Mersut sekä Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniCityt ja Westendin Linjan Citelikset.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Esimerksiksi HelB:n 2-aks MANnit ja Tammelundin Mersut sekä Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniCityt ja Westendin Linjan Citelikset.


No ihan hyvän kokoisia autojahan nuo sitten ovat. Kumma kun joku niitä vertasi palvelulinjojen kalustoon..

----------


## Nak

> No ihan hyvän kokoisia autojahan nuo sitten ovat. Kumma kun joku niitä vertasi palvelulinjojen kalustoon..


En ole itse nähnyt noita luonnossa, mutta kuvissa pyöräkoko näyttää pienemmältä kuin normi 275/70/22,5" tai 295/80/22,5"ehkä tuossa on yleinen pienten kuorma-autojen vannekoko 17,5"? Kuitenkin näyttävät minunkin mielestä kuvissa pienehköiltä, ja vahva verrokki mielessä on ex-helb 9813 Ikarus E91  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> En ole itse nähnyt noita luonnossa, mutta kuvissa pyöräkoko näyttää pienemmältä kuin normi 275/70/22,5" tai 295/80/22,5"ehkä tuossa on yleinen pienten kuorma-autojen vannekoko 17,5"? Kuitenkin näyttävät minunkin mielestä kuvissa pienehköiltä, ja vahva verrokki mielessä on ex-helb 9813 Ikarus E91


Nak, olet oikeassa, sillä tuossa VDL Citeassa ON pienempi rengaskoko, sitähän he Klovissa naureskeli että mitenköhän talvella pärjää..  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Esimerkiksi HelB:n 2-aks MANnit ja Tammelundin Mersut sekä Pohjolan Liikenteen OmniCityt ja Westendin Linjan Citelikset.


Ja eiköhän nuo Helbinkin Mersut ole saman kokoisia kuin Tammelundin  :Wink:  Ja Hybridit..

----------


## tuokiak

> Nak, olet oikeassa, sillä tuossa VDL Citeassa ON pienempi rengaskoko, sitähän he Klovissa naureskeli että mitenköhän talvella pärjää..


Renkaat ovat 265/70 R19,5 
terveisin Aku

----------


## Palomaa

> Renkaat ovat 265/70 R19,5 
> terveisin Aku


Kiitoksia vastauksesta, saatiin rengaskokokin selville.  :Very Happy:  Tässä nyt vain sitten enskuuta odotellessa..

----------


## killerpop

> Ok. Osaatko kertoa, onko VDL:ää vastaavan pituisia busseja jo liikenteessä jossainpäin HSL-aluetta, tai mahdollisesti ollut aikaisemmin? Haluaisin yrittää muodostaa jonkinlaisen vaikutelman bussin koosta päässäni.


Jo mainittujen lisäksi, jos haluaa tutustua VDL:ään, niin ei pitäisi olla mahdotonta mennä Hyvinkäälle katsomaan. Siellä liikkuu 7 päivänä viikossa VDL:ää (poislukien juhannus ja joulu), parhaimmillaan jopa kolmen yksikön voimin. Nämä siis edeltävää mallia, joilla varmasti on ollut oma roolinsa hankintapäätöksiä tehtäessä. Yksi näistähän oli jo 2008 linja-autonäyttelyssä esillä. Oikeasti, Hyvinkää on lähempänä kuin Tallinna.

VDL Citeaan on toki voinu sittemmin tutustua Lahden bussinäyttelyssä ja Tampereen paikallisliikennepäivillä.




> Kiitoksia vastauksesta, saatiin rengaskokokin selville.  Tässä nyt vain sitten enskuuta odotellessa..


Ei olisi kovin tavatonta, että rengaskoko lukisi renkaassa itsessään.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ei olisi kovin tavatonta, että rengaskoko lukisi renkaassa itsessään.


No eipä tullut renkaita kyyläiltyä.

----------


## TEP70

> Nak, olet oikeassa, sillä tuossa VDL Citeassa ON pienempi rengaskoko, sitähän he Klovissa naureskeli että mitenköhän talvella pärjää..


No höh. Olihan kaikissa matalalattiabusseissa alun perin pienemmät pyörät kuin korkealattia-autoissa ennen kuin siirryttiin nykykäytäntöön. Aivan hyvin niillä vanhoilla matalilla talvella pärjäsi.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Minulle opetettiin aikanaan ammattikoulussa ja myöhemmin rengasliikkeessä työskennellessäni, että talvikelillä soveltuvin rengas on mahdollisimman kapea. Ei ole niin paljoa pintaa joka alkaisi luistamaan eikä kuviota joka tukkeutuisi sohjosta. Katsokaapa vaikka ralliautojen piikkirenkaita, aikamoisia sirkkelinteriä  :Very Happy:  ajan talvisin ennemmin meidän perheen kakkosautolla huonossa säässä jossa on vanhan liiton 155/13 renkaat kun mamman autolla jossa tehtaalta tulleet 205/55/17 blingblingit, kamala pulkka talvisin  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

Koska tämä kuuluu tänne, mitä autoja tulikaan 270:lle?

----------


## zige94

> Koska tämä kuuluu tänne, mitä autoja tulikaan 270:lle?


s231, 247, 248 ja 270:lla tulee yht. 7uutta EEV -teliä, eli tässä tapauksessa Volvo 8900LE telejä, sekä 10uutta EEV A2-autoa, eli tässä tapauksessa Volvo 8900LE kaksiakselisia.

----------


## Palomaa

> s231, 247, 248 ja 270:lla tulee yht. 7uutta EEV -teliä, eli tässä tapauksessa Volvo 8900LE telejä, sekä 10uutta EEV A2-autoa, eli tässä tapauksessa Volvo 8900LE kaksiakselisia.


Voittajafiilis, tulevalle kotilinjalle uusia autoja..  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

Pakko myöntää et nuo VDL:ät on ihan tyylikkäitä pelejä ja kelpaisi tampereellekin  :Smile:  ja rengaskoosta puheenollen mitä kapeampi sitä parempi talvella. Itsellä on suht tehokas takaveto missä edessä 225 ja takana 255 renkaat niin voin sanoa ettei ole herkkua ajaa edes sadekelillä että aika kieli keskellä suuta saa ajaa  :Eek:  talvella kun oli alla yli 200 heppainen takaveto alla missä 205/225 niin ei kyllä paljon toivoa liikkua missään. Hyvänä esimerkkinä pääsiäisen tienoinen myräkkä Tampereella, 30km matka 8 tunnissa. Eli kapeat renkaat parhaat. Olisikohan kaupunkiautoja mahdollisuus saada 4-vetoina?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lasse

Viime torstaina oli jälleen Tallinnan satamassa uusi Volvo odottelemassa kyytiä Suomeen. 



(Kuva otettu aitaverkon reiän läpi.)

----------


## Nak

> Viime torstaina oli jälleen Tallinnan satamassa uusi Volvo odottelemassa kyytiä Suomeen. 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kuva otettu aitaverkon reiän läpi.)


tänään näitä oli klovissa sekalainen määrä apupyörillä ja ilman. 1+2+1 ovet ja samanlainen penkkikangas kuin vdl:ssä, eli uudenlainen taas. Myös muutama vdl oli ilmaantunut paikalle

----------


## Palomaa

> samanlainen penkkikangas kuin vdl:ssä, eli uudenlainen taas.


Mitä mieltä olet tuosta penkkikankaasta? mielestäni se on erittäin tyylikäs.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Mitä mieltä olet tuosta penkkikankaasta? mielestäni se on erittäin tyylikäs.


en kommentoi tyylistä mitään, mutta miksi sininen? Nobinahan voisi tunnustaa omaa väritystään limen värisillä kankailla :P

----------


## Koala

Hassua ettei tilaajavärit sisältäneet penkkikangasvaatimusta. Jotenkin pidin sitä itsestäänselvyytenä kun nyky-Jokerissakin on.

----------


## Palomaa

> en kommentoi tyylistä mitään, mutta miksi sininen? Nobinahan voisi tunnustaa omaa väritystään limen värisillä kankailla :P


Noissahan ovat "limeraidat" tai viivat  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Kävinpä tänään tuollaisessa VDL:ssä sisällä ja ensimmäinen huomio oli se, että auto on todella matala etuoven kohdalla. Liekö joku sähkökeskus tai vastaavaa katossa auton etuosassa, mutta varmasti n. 190 ja ylitse pitkä henkilö lyö päänsä kattoon  :Laughing:  Ensimmäisen penkkirivin jälkeen katon madallus häviää ja sitten korkeudessa kyllä löytyy. Toinen minkä pistin merkille, oli turvaohjaamon lasin mataluus. Olen itse pitkänhuiskea, n. 178cm pitkä ja lasin yläreuna oli silmieni tasolla  :Eek:  Muuten ihan näpsäkän näköinen sisältäkin.

----------


## Signed by Me

> Kävinpä tänään tuollaisessa VDL:ssä sisällä ja ensimmäinen huomio oli se, että auto on todella matala etuoven kohdalla. Liekö joku sähkökeskus tai vastaavaa katossa auton etuosassa, mutta varmasti n. 190 ja ylitse pitkä henkilö lyö päänsä kattoon  Ensimmäisen penkkirivin jälkeen katon madallus häviää ja sitten korkeudessa kyllä löytyy. Toinen minkä pistin merkille, oli turvaohjaamon lasin mataluus. Olen itse pitkänhuiskea, n. 178cm pitkä ja lasin yläreuna oli silmieni tasolla  Muuten ihan näpsäkän näköinen sisältäkin.



Siinä näkyy tosiaan olevan matalampi kohta juuri ennen penkkirivien alkua. Liekkö pakollinen tukiratkaisu, kun on kevytrakennebussi, ettei seinät kaadu. 
Huomasitko mitään tavallisuudesta poikkeavaa kuljettajan paikalla? Siinä on ainakin yksi tavallisesta käytännöstä eroava piirre.

----------


## Nak

> Siinä näkyy tosiaan olevan matalampi kohta juuri ennen penkkirivien alkua. Liekkö pakollinen tukiratkaisu, kun on kevytrakennebussi, ettei seinät kaadu. 
> Huomasitko mitään tavallisuudesta poikkeavaa kuljettajan paikalla? Siinä on ainakin yksi tavallisesta käytännöstä eroava piirre.


en kyllä huomannut, tosin en kyllä avannut ohjaamon porttia lainkaan.

----------


## Signed by Me

> en kyllä huomannut, tosin en kyllä avannut ohjaamon porttia lainkaan.



No tuo "omituisuus" oikeastaan näkyy ulos asti. En viitsi pilata jännitystä ja löytämisen iloa :Laughing: , mutta vihjeenä olkoon kuljettajan istuin..

----------


## Palomaa

Kaivokselassa oli Volvoja koko piha täynnä, tilaaja-värityksissä tietenkin, PLn ja Nobinan siis.

----------


## Koala

> No tuo "omituisuus" oikeastaan näkyy ulos asti. En viitsi pilata jännitystä ja löytämisen iloa, mutta vihjeenä olkoon kuljettajan istuin..


Et sitten mitenkään voi kertoa, täällä on aika paljon populaa joilla ei pääsyä Nobinan varikolle ole.

----------


## Palomaa

> No tuo "omituisuus" oikeastaan näkyy ulos asti. En viitsi pilata jännitystä ja löytämisen iloa, mutta vihjeenä olkoon kuljettajan istuin..


Itse en huomannut mitään vieläkään kun katsoin kuvia, mikä siinä on?
Kuljettajan penkki
Kuljettajan penkki 2

----------


## kuukanko

Olisiko kuljettajan turvavyön sijoitus?

----------


## Nak

> Olisiko kuljettajan turvavyön sijoitus?


Tosiaan, myös säätönapit näyttäisivät olevan "väärällä"puolella. Tosin hämärä muistikuva olisi että jossain toisessakin bussissa olisi ollut noin päin :S

----------


## Signed by Me

> Tosiaan, myös säätönapit näyttäisivät olevan "väärällä"puolella.


Tuota juuri hain, istuin on täydellinen peilikuva totuttuun versioon verrattuna. Lienee jäänyt Englantiin menneistä busseista ylimääräisiä kuljettajanistuimia  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuota juuri hain, istuin on täydellinen peilikuva totuttuun versioon verrattuna. Lienee jäänyt Englantiin menneistä busseista ylimääräisiä kuljettajanistuimia


Noinhan se voi hyvin ollakkin, mutta kun testi-istahdin siihen penkkiin niin mielestäni ei se penkki-ovi väli niin pieni ole etteikö sinne mahtuisi käsi säätämään penkkiä.  :Smile:

----------


## Automies

Ilmalaan on saapunut PL 782, Volvo 8900 teli.
Rekisterikilpiä ei vielä ole, mutta valmistenumero on YV3R6R729C1157625.

----------


## Nak

> Ilmalaan on saapunut PL 782, Volvo 8900 teli.
> Rekisterikilpiä ei vielä ole, mutta valmistenumero on YV3R6R729C1157625.


mitenhän pl meinaa numeroida autot kun kaikki uudet eivät mahdu 782-799 väliin. Kenties täyttelevät 800-sarjaa kun siellä on jonkin verran tyhjää?

----------


## Palomaa

> mitenhän pl meinaa numeroida autot kun kaikki uudet eivät mahdu 782-799 väliin. Kenties täyttelevät 800-sarjaa kun siellä on jonkin verran tyhjää?


799 on varattu jo.  :Very Happy:  mikseivät pistä 1000->tulevaisuuteen numerot?

----------


## tuokiak

> Kävinpä tänään tuollaisessa VDL:ssä sisällä ja ensimmäinen huomio oli se, että auto on todella matala etuoven kohdalla. Liekö joku sähkökeskus tai vastaavaa katossa auton etuosassa, mutta varmasti n. 190 ja ylitse pitkä henkilö lyö päänsä kattoon  Ensimmäisen penkkirivin jälkeen katon madallus häviää ja sitten korkeudessa kyllä löytyy. Toinen minkä pistin merkille, oli turvaohjaamon lasin mataluus. Olen itse pitkänhuiskea, n. 178cm pitkä ja lasin yläreuna oli silmieni tasolla  Muuten ihan näpsäkän näköinen sisältäkin.


Tarkalleen 210 cm on tuo korkeus siinä matalammassa kohdassa käytävän alkaessa! Näin 190 senttisenä itsekin, en ole joutunut siinä kuitenkaan  nöyrtymään, mutta tietysti jollekin se on mahdollisesti sellainen kohta jossa päätä pitää hieman varoa.

----------


## zige94

> Tarkalleen 210 cm on tuo korkeus siinä matalammassa kohdassa käytävän alkaessa! Näin 190 senttisenä itsekin, en ole joutunut siinä kuitenkaan  nöyrtymään, mutta tietysti jollekin se on mahdollisesti sellainen kohta jossa päätä pitää hieman varoa.


Kunhan ei ole niin kännissä suunniteltu kuin Scalan takaosa missä tälläinen 184senttinen lyö päänsä siihen tötterön mikä siinä on just takaoven paikkeilla, siis uudemmissa malleissa (esim. HelBin 800-sarja -> ylöspäin)  :Wink:  Muuten kyllä pidän Scaloista kovasti.

----------


## Palomaa

Minkä takia Klovissa Volvot ovat nyt ahdattu "takapihalle" mutta VDL:t ovat komeasti rivissä?  :Very Happy: 
video kehä 2:selta.

----------


## tuokiak

> Minkä takia Klovissa Volvot ovat nyt ahdattu "takapihalle" mutta VDL:t ovat komeasti rivissä? 
> video kehä 2:selta.


Olisikohan nyt niin että Volvot olivat vaan aikaisemmin valmiina ja käytännön syistä on ollut viisaampaa siirtää valmiit autot reunaan. Tuskinpa tässä mistään eturivin paikoista on kyse. Lopultahan autot siirretään omille paikoilleen "kampaan" tai oikealle varikolle ennen liikenteen aloitusta :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Haluaisin nyt kysyä, mikä on tuo A1-kalustotyypin bussi (aiemmissa ketjuissa puhuttu 'uutukainen Iveco') jossa on vain 34 istumapaikkaa joita tulee 501:selle?

----------


## tohpeeri

Nobinan uusissa Volvoissa, vaikka muuten tuntuvat matkustajan näkökulmasta mukavilta, on yksi paha moka. Takana ei ole yhtään painonappia. Takapenkkirivillä istujan on joko noustava penkiltä antaakseen pysähtymismerkin tai työnnettävä kätensä edellään istuvien korvien välistä yltääkseen painonappiin. Allekirjoittanut turvautui eilen jälkimmäiseen toki hienotunteisesti anteeksi pyytäen. Miksiköhän niissä ei ole nappuloita katossa, onhan Veolian vastaavanlaisessa h20:lla kulkevassakin autossa 523 sellaiset ?

----------


## vristo

Tämän hetken ylivoimaisesti paras kaupunkibussimalli HSL-alueella:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...18943925_n.jpg

Ajettavuus ja käsiteltävyys ovat huippuluokkaa ja eteenkin moottorimelu on lähes poissa; Volvo se olla pitää! On ilo tehdä töitä näillä.

----------


## Pera

Nyt on tullut testattua noi uudet Nobinan bussit ja huomasin että näissä VDL:ssä on sähkötoimiset kattoluukut ja aika monessa ei ilmastointi toimi. :Mad:  Volvoista sen verran että ihan mukavia ovat ja hyvin tuntuu kulkevan, varsinkin teleissä kiihtyvyys on kyllä ihan toista luokkaa kuin aiemmin tulleissa Volvo 8500LE teleissä. Toinen huomio kiinnittyi että 2-akselisissa Volvoissa on Voithin vaihteisto kun taas teleissä ZF vaihteisto.

----------


## Overdriver

> Toinen huomio kiinnittyi että 2-akselisissa Volvoissa on Voithin vaihteisto kun taas teleissä ZF vaihteisto.


Mistä sen erottaa?

Täytyy tosiaan kehua 8900-Volvoja. Mukava oli istua kyydissä, olikohan eilen linjalla 270 tai jotain.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mistä sen erottaa?


Voith vaihtaa vaihteita paljon harvemmin kuin ZF. Lisäksi Voithille on tyypillistä vihellys, etenkin jarrutettaessa.

----------


## Koala

> Mistä sen erottaa?


Kuten Joonas jo kertoi, äänestä. Kolme sekuntia menee tunnistaa  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Mistä sen erottaa?


Syvennä harrastustasi ja antaudu bussien ihmeelliseen musiikkimaailmaan. Sävelkorvaa tarvitaan, sillä kaikille nuo urbaanit äänet eivät avaudu. Ei varmaan ole tarpeenkaan. Mä olen erottanut bussimallien soundeja jo ihan pienestä pitäen.   :Wink: 

Tässä tyypillisen zf-vaihteiston naukunaa parhaimmillaan (Arriva Yorkshire Ikarus DAF 56):
http://youtu.be/_XQY_wtfZ0E

Tässä taas Voithin kihinää (DAF BF52OAE):
http://youtu.be/TGEVHHwNuYE

----------


## ipeniemela

Noissa PL:n uusissa Volvoissa ainakin vaikuttais olevan ZF-vaihteistossa joku superhypereko-ohjelma verrattuna vanhempiin Volvo 8700LE-autoihin, sen verta matalalla pysyy kierrokset. Ei paljon kuunneltavaa ole niissä.

----------


## vristo

> Ei paljon kuunneltavaa ole niissä.


On niissäkin kuitenkin selvä ero (esim. vaihteiden lukumäärä sekä hidastimen ääni). Kummassakin allaolevassa ääninäytteessä on vaihteistolle tyypillinen soundi vahvasti läsnä, vaikka ne edustavat kummankin valmistajan uusinta teknologiaa.

2009'(V,Malaysia)CR228L Volvo B7RLE(NO.8362), Euro 5 engine, 6 speed ZF gearbox:
http://youtu.be/dBpjGlq6Xf8 

Veolia Transport Volvo B7RLE/Volgren with Voith Gearbox:
http://youtu.be/CQMpvgiXitc

----------


## Overdriver

> Syvennä harrastustasi ja antaudu bussien ihmeelliseen musiikkimaailmaan. Sävelkorvaa tarvitaan, sillä kaikille nuo urbaanit äänet eivät avaudu. Ei varmaan ole tarpeenkaan. Mä olen erottanut bussimallien soundeja jo ihan pienestä pitäen.  
> 
> Tässä tyypillisen zf-vaihteiston naukunaa parhaimmillaan (Arriva Yorkshire Ikarus DAF 56):
> http://youtu.be/_XQY_wtfZ0E
> 
> Tässä taas Voithin kihinää (DAF BF52OAE):
> http://youtu.be/TGEVHHwNuYE


Mahtavaa, täytyy huumorin vuoksi perehtyä aiheeseen. Sävelkorvasta ei jää kiinni, vaan korkeintaan kiinnostumattomuudesta tekniikkaa kohtaan.

----------


## chauffer

Ei yhtään pöllömpi kapistus tuo Nobinan VDL, näin matkustajan ominaisuudesta tarkasteltuna E51:llä  :Cool:  Hiukan muovinen tunnelma, pientä natinaa havaittavissa, todella mukavat penkit, hiukan erikoinen äänimaailma,varsinkin jarruttaessa omituinen soundi hidastimesta... mutta kaikin puolin pätevä peli taajamaliikenteeseen  :Wink:  mutta ei ehkä pidemmille matkoille, toisin kuin Volvo 8900, jossa voisi istua tuntikausia  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

Nyt on tullut matkustettua sekä PL:n uudella teli-volvolla (PL 794 linjalla 510) että Nobinan VDL:llä (NF 840 linjalla 345) Näin matkustajan näkökulmasta annan paremmat pisteet VDL:lle, auto oli tilavan tuntuinen vaikka onkin lyhyt, teli-volvon matkustamo tuntui jotenkin ahtaalta. VDL:n penkit olivat paremmin muotoillut kuin volvossa ja niissä oli huomattavasti mukavampi istua. Moottorin ääni kantautui VDL:n matkustamoon selvästi, mutta itseäni se ei haittaa, päinvastoin, mun mielestä volvon lähes olematon äänimaailma oli todella tylsä. Miinusta annan VDL:lle stop-merkkkiäänen puutteesta ja keskiovien sulkeutuessa liian kimakasta piip-piip-piip merkkiäänestä. Kokonaisuutena VDL on paljon volvoa persoonallisempi sekä ulkoa että sisältä.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Nyt on tullut matkustettua sekä PL:n uudella teli-volvolla (PL 794 linjalla 510) että Nobinan VDL:llä (NF 840 linjalla 345) Näin matkustajan näkökulmasta annan paremmat pisteet VDL:lle, auto oli tilavan tuntuinen vaikka onkin lyhyt, teli-volvon matkustamo tuntui jotenkin ahtaalta. VDL:n penkit olivat paremmin muotoillut kuin volvossa ja niissä oli huomattavasti mukavampi istua. Moottorin ääni kantautui VDL:n matkustamoon selvästi, mutta itseäni se ei haittaa, päinvastoin, mun mielestä volvon lähes olematon äänimaailma oli todella tylsä. Miinusta annan VDL:lle stop-merkkkiäänen puutteesta ja keskiovien sulkeutuessa liian kimakasta piip-piip-piip merkkiäänestä. Kokonaisuutena VDL on paljon volvoa persoonallisempi sekä ulkoa että sisältä.


Aika pitkälle samaa mieltä kuin aki. Sen verran tosin täytyy sanoa, että olen matkustanut PL:n uusien Volvojen lisäksi myös Nobinan Volvolla 805, jossa on Voithin loota ja siinä oli jopa jotain kuunneltavaakin.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Tuli itse matkustettua Nobinan 817:lla (Volvo 8900LE teli) tänään linjalla h76A ja eipä olleet mitkään kovin erikoiset kokemukset. Samanlaiselta vaikutti aikalailla kuin Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:t.. Moottorin äänitaso samanlainen eli ei ulvonut kovempaa eikä hiljempaa, ovet toimivat yhtä hyvin, lukuunottamatta etuovea joka oli todella hidas. Ilmastointi ei tuossa autossa toiminut kuljettajan mukaan jonka vuoksi kattoluukut olivat auki. Niin ja samanlaista natinaa oli havaittavissa kanssa kuin Volvo 8500LE mallissa.

Täytyy noita PL:n Volvoja käydä koeajamassa, kun niitä täällä kehuttu  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuli itse matkustettua Nobinan 817:lla (Volvo 8900LE teli) tänään linjalla h76A ja eipä olleet mitkään kovin erikoiset kokemukset. Samanlaiselta vaikutti aikalailla kuin Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:t.. Moottorin äänitaso samanlainen eli ei ulvonut kovempaa eikä hiljempaa, ovet toimivat yhtä hyvin, lukuunottamatta etuovea joka oli todella hidas. Ilmastointi ei tuossa autossa toiminut kuljettajan mukaan jonka vuoksi kattoluukut olivat auki. Niin ja samanlaista natinaa oli havaittavissa kanssa kuin Volvo 8500LE mallissa.
> 
> Täytyy noita PL:n Volvoja käydä koeajamassa, kun niitä täällä kehuttu


Minun mielestä kyllä 8500lla ja 8900lla on eroa, Moottorin äänitaso on kyllä paljon hiljaisempi ainakin Pohjolalla, ovet toimii kyllä paremmin kuulemien mukaan kuin lauttasaaren autoissa (Nobinan kuskeilta kuultua) ja ollaanko Hakunilassa onnistuttu jo hajoittamaan ilmastointi?  :Wink:  Ei autot täälläpäin kyllä ole nitissyt eikä natissut. 

817 = Maanantaikappale vai liioiteltua tekstiä?

----------


## zige94

> Minun mielestä kyllä 8500lla ja 8900lla on eroa, Moottorin äänitaso on kyllä paljon hiljaisempi ainakin Pohjolalla, ovet toimii kyllä paremmin kuulemien mukaan kuin lauttasaaren autoissa (Nobinan kuskeilta kuultua) ja ollaanko Hakunilassa onnistuttu jo hajoittamaan ilmastointi?  Ei autot täälläpäin kyllä ole nitissyt eikä natissut. 
> 
> 817 = Maanantaikappale vai liioiteltua tekstiä?


Tai sitten ne VDL:t ja Volvo 8900LE:t eivät ole edelleenkään täydellisiä?  :Wink:  Olet vähän liikaa ylistänyt noita. Ja nyt puhuttiin Nobinan Volvoista, ei Pohjolan. Kyllä täällä on puhuttu että Pohjolan kappaleissa on paljon hiljaisempi joten pitää käydä sen vuoksi niitä testaamaan. Vertaankin näitä 76A/B:llä normaalisti kulkeviin Volvo 8500LE:hin joista on tällä hetkellä ainoastaan #762 viallinen (ovivika). Lauttasaaren autoissa olen monissa huomannut saman ovivian mikä on 762:ssa ja ollut 750:ssa (joka korjattiin n. viikko palautteeni jälkeen, tiedä oliko sillä vaikutusta, ainakin kuitattiin vastaanotetuksi ja "otetaan tarkastelun alle").

Mutta kuten sanoin, ei ne uudet autot niin täydellisiä ole niinkuin luulet  :Wink:  Joku aikasemmin sanoikin että uusissa autoissahan juuri esiintyy alkuun pikkuvikoja, jotka korjataan sitä mukaan kun niitä ilmestyy.

----------


## Palomaa

> 1) Tai sitten ne VDL:t ja Volvo 8900LE:t eivät ole edelleenkään täydellisiä?  
> 2) Olet vähän liikaa ylistänyt noita.
> 3) Vertaankin näitä 76A/B:llä normaalisti kulkeviin Volvo 8500LE:hin joista on tällä hetkellä ainoastaan #762 viallinen (ovivika)
> 4) Mutta kuten sanoin, ei ne uudet autot niin täydellisiä ole niinkuin luulet


Kuuleppas zige,

1) Sanoinko että ne ovat täydellisiä?
2) Miten niin ylistänyt? jos ne ovat tehty paremmin kuin Scalat, ja niistä pitää niin se ei tarkoita täydellistä ylistämistä, kyllä nuo autot ovat vain parempia kuin keskenjääneet Scalat.
3) Miten voit verrata telivehjettä pätkiin?  :Very Happy:  Telillä ja pätkällähän juuri on eroja ja luulisi sinun sen tietävän.
4) Edelleenkään en ole väittänyt missään kohtaan että ne ovat *täydellisiä* joten turha piikittely ja vinkkailut ihmeessä pois, ei tämä ole riidanaihe.

----------


## Nak

> Tai sitten ne VDL:t ja Volvo 8900LE:t eivät ole edelleenkään täydellisiä?  Olet vähän liikaa ylistänyt noita. Ja nyt puhuttiin Nobinan Volvoista, ei Pohjolan. Kyllä täällä on puhuttu että Pohjolan kappaleissa on paljon hiljaisempi joten pitää käydä sen vuoksi niitä testaamaan. Vertaankin näitä 76A/B:llä normaalisti kulkeviin Volvo 8500LE:hin joista on tällä hetkellä ainoastaan #762 viallinen (ovivika). Lauttasaaren autoissa olen monissa huomannut saman ovivian mikä on 762:ssa ja ollut 750:ssa (joka korjattiin n. viikko palautteeni jälkeen, tiedä oliko sillä vaikutusta, ainakin kuitattiin vastaanotetuksi ja "otetaan tarkastelun alle").
> 
> Mutta kuten sanoin, ei ne uudet autot niin täydellisiä ole niinkuin luulet  Joku aikasemmin sanoikin että uusissa autoissahan juuri esiintyy alkuun pikkuvikoja, jotka korjataan sitä mukaan kun niitä ilmestyy.


samasta tehtaasta ne volvot pohjolaan on mennyt kuin nobinaankin. Minun mielestäni lauttasaaren 8500:sta ei voi mainita samassa lauseessa uusien 8900:n kanssa. Ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä työn laadussa ja viimeistelyssä.. 817:ssa on ilmastoinnissa jotain vikaa, mutta sehän on vain ihmisen tekemä ja sekin voi hajota  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> samasta tehtaasta ne volvot pohjolaan on mennyt kuin nobinaankin. *Minun mielestäni lauttasaaren 8500:sta ei voi mainita samassa lauseessa uusien 8900:n kanssa. Ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä työn laadussa ja viimeistelyssä..* 817:ssa on ilmastoinnissa jotain vikaa, mutta sehän on vain ihmisen tekemä ja sekin voi hajota


Olet aivan oikeassa, noita sanoja odottelinkin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hana

> Kuuleppas zige,
> 
> 1) Sanoinko että ne ovat täydellisiä?
> 2) Miten niin ylistänyt? jos ne ovat tehty paremmin kuin Scalat, ja niistä pitää niin se ei tarkoita täydellistä ylistämistä, kyllä nuo autot ovat vain parempia kuin keskenjääneet Scalat.
> 3) Miten voit verrata telivehjettä pätkiin?  Telillä ja pätkällähän juuri on eroja ja luulisi sinun sen tietävän.
> 4) Edelleenkään en ole väittänyt missään kohtaan että ne ovat *täydellisiä* joten turha piikittely ja vinkkailut ihmeessä pois, ei tämä ole riidanaihe.


Näin kuskina sanoisin kyllä että tämän hetken paras teliversio tulee nimenomaan Scalalta. Miten ne ovat jääneet kesken? Ja muutama kollega jakaa kyllä mielipiteeni. Palomaan iloksi Helb on tehnyt sopimuksen, että se hankkii jatkossa pelkkää Scalaa vuoteen 2017 asti jos se samalla nimellä jatkaa toimintaansa.

----------


## zige94

> Näin kuskina sanoisin kyllä että tämän hetken paras teliversio tulee nimenomaan Scalalta. Miten ne ovat jääneet kesken? Ja muutama kollega jakaa kyllä mielipiteeni. Palomaan iloksi Helb on tehnyt sopimuksen, että se hankkii jatkossa pelkkää Scalaa vuoteen 2017 asti jos se samalla nimellä jatkaa toimintaansa.


 :Cool:  Ja minulle todellakin iloksi, siis oikeasti..  :Smile:  Itse pidän Scalaa aikalailla pk-seudun parhaimpana autona (heti poistuvan Carrus City L:n jälkeen), etenkin näitä uusimpia versiota -10 mallista eteenpäin. Luotettavia, matkustusmukavuus mitä parhain, paras ilmastointi.. Kyllä niistäkin muutama pieni miinus löytyy, niinkuin jokaisesta autosta, suurimpana ehkä pieni "jäätyminen" pysähdyttyä ja ovia aukastessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:53 ----------




> Kuuleppas zige,
> 
> 1) Sanoinko että ne ovat täydellisiä?
> 2) Miten niin ylistänyt? jos ne ovat tehty paremmin kuin Scalat, ja niistä pitää niin se ei tarkoita täydellistä ylistämistä, kyllä nuo autot ovat vain parempia kuin keskenjääneet Scalat.
> 3) Miten voit verrata telivehjettä pätkiin?  Telillä ja pätkällähän juuri on eroja ja luulisi sinun sen tietävän.
> 4) Edelleenkään en ole väittänyt missään kohtaan että ne ovat *täydellisiä* joten turha piikittely ja vinkkailut ihmeessä pois, ei tämä ole riidanaihe.


1) Et suoranaisesti, mutta puheestasi näin ymmärtää. Etenkin kun olet heti kimpussa kun kerron omat kokemukseni Nobinan Volvo 8900LE:stä
2) Itsekkin kaipaan perusteluja miten keskenjääneet?
3) Miksen voisi verrata? Pituutta on vähän lisää ja muutama penkkirivi, siihenhän se suurimmaksi osaksi jää.
4) Ei olekkaan, joten miksi teet siitä riidan aiheen?  :Smile: 

Ps. Vähempi tekstien korostaminenkin riittää ja ymmärtääksei lainaukset tehää sitä varten että näkee alkuperäisen viestin mihin uusi viesti liittyy, eikä niitä yleensä ole tarkoitus muokata ihan erilaiseksi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Näin kuskina sanoisin kyllä että tämän hetken paras teliversio tulee nimenomaan Scalalta. Miten ne ovat jääneet kesken?


Noh, aloitetaanpas.

Matkustajan näkökulma) Matkustusmukavuus mielestäni huono, penkeissä on pehmustetta mutta jotenkin epämukavat, jotenkin liian "kova"?
Ilmastointi puuttuu, kyyti on nykivää, ja kolahtaa takamuksessa sekä selässä pienestäkin töyssystä, se jos natisee jokaisessa töyssyssä tai tien epämuodostumissa. Scala on ahdas, ja takana kun nouset seisomaan niin saat todellakin varota päätäsi.
Kuskien puolesta kuultua) Napit ovat tehty kuin pullojen korkki poimimistekniikalla, eli lattialla, ei ilmastointia, ajettavuus huono, ovet ovat kuulemman hyvät mutta muuta ei ole sanottavaa.

Mutta minun näkökulmasta Scala ei ole ainakaan vielä se paras auto, eikä luultavasti tule olemaankaan jos sitä ei enään valmisteta.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmastointi puuttuu, kyyti on nykivää, ja kolahtaa takamuksessa sekä selässä pienestäkin töyssystä, se jos natisee jokaisessa töyssyssä tai tien epämuodostumissa. Scala on ahdas, ja takana kun nouset seisomaan niin saat todellakin varota päätäsi.


Hmm... Kyllä ainakin HelBin 10xx, 11xx ja 12xx -sarjan Scaloissa on valmiina tullut ilmastointi, sekä jälkiasennettuna 8xx ja 9xx -sarjassa, Nobinan 711-748 ja Veolian 450-482 sekä Pohjolan monissa Scaloissa, joten..  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja minulle todellakin iloksi, siis oikeasti..  Itse pidän Scalaa aikalailla pk-seudun parhaimpana autona (heti poistuvan Carrus City L:n jälkeen), etenkin näitä uusimpia versiota -10 mallista eteenpäin. Luotettavia, matkustusmukavuus mitä parhain, paras ilmastointi.. Kyllä niistäkin muutama pieni miinus löytyy, niinkuin jokaisesta autosta, suurimpana ehkä pieni "jäätyminen" pysähdyttyä ja ovia aukastessa.[COLOR="DimGray"]
> 
> 1) Et suoranaisesti, mutta puheestasi näin ymmärtää. Etenkin kun olet heti kimpussa kun kerron omat kokemukseni Nobinan Volvo 8900LE:stä
> 2) Itsekkin kaipaan perusteluja miten keskenjääneet?
> 3) Miksen voisi verrata? Pituutta on vähän lisää ja muutama penkkirivi, siihenhän se suurimmaksi osaksi jää.
> 4) Ei olekkaan, joten miksi teet siitä riidan aiheen? 
> 
> Ps. Vähempi tekstien korostaminenkin riittää ja ymmärtääksei lainaukset tehää sitä varten että näkee alkuperäisen viestin mihin uusi viesti liittyy, eikä niitä yleensä ole tarkoitus muokata ihan erilaiseksi.


1) Jos vaikka lähdetään siitä että sinä olet kimpussa vastaamassa jokaiseen kommenttiini täällä, ja jos joku täällä ylistää jotain niin se olet sinä joka ylistää jotain ja se on scalaa. Ehkä luotettavia, mutta matkustusmukavuus ei ole mitään parhaimpaa, ja paras ilmastointi?  :Laughing:  missä? Joo on miinuksia jokaisessa autossa mutta en ymmärrä tuota "jäätymistä" ?
2) Lue ylempää.
3) Sikset voisi verrata koska telit ja pätkät ei ole samoja.
4) Sinä yrität tehdä siitä riidanaihetta noilla vinkkailuilla ja sanallisilla päälle käymisilläsi.

Tuohon PS:sääs sen verran että luet rivien välistä ja sen takia korostan että näet mitä asiaa painotan.

----------


## Palomaa

> Hmm... Kyllä ainakin HelBin 10xx, 11xx ja 12xx -sarjan Scaloissa on valmiina tullut ilmastointi, sekä jälkiasennettuna 8xx ja 9xx -sarjassa, Nobinan 711-748 ja Veolian 450-482 sekä Pohjolan monissa Scaloissa, joten..


Ehkä HelBin uusimmissa, mutta esim. Nobinan ja Veolian autot, jos niissä kerran on ilmastointi niin sitten se on todella huono, Pohjolallakaan ei sitten ehkä "toimi" jos näin sanotaan mitä nyt olen 823-827 autoilla liikkunut linjoilla e2, e4, 504.  :Very Happy: 

Mutta joo, antaa asian olla, kukin tykkää mistä tykkää ja siitä ei tarvitse alkaa piikittelemään että ylistänkö ja jos ylistän niin mitä.

----------


## hana

> Noh, aloitetaanpas.
> 
> Matkustajan näkökulma) Matkustusmukavuus mielestäni huono, penkeissä on pehmustetta mutta jotenkin epämukavat, jotenkin liian "kova"?
> Ilmastointi puuttuu, kyyti on nykivää, ja kolahtaa takamuksessa sekä selässä pienestäkin töyssystä, se jos natisee jokaisessa töyssyssä tai tien epämuodostumissa. Scala on ahdas, ja takana kun nouset seisomaan niin saat todellakin varota päätäsi.
> Kuskien puolesta kuultua) Napit ovat tehty kuin pullojen korkki poimimistekniikalla, eli lattialla, ei ilmastointia, ajettavuus huono, ovet ovat kuulemman hyvät mutta muuta ei ole sanottavaa.
> 
> Mutta minun näkökulmasta Scala ei ole ainakaan vielä se paras auto, eikä luultavasti tule olemaankaan jos sitä ei enään valmisteta.


Nykyään kaikissa uusissa HSL-alueen busseissa penkit on melkolaillla yhtä kovat ja takaosa on toki matkustamossa matala. Kaikesta muusta mitä kirjoitat olen päinvastaista mieltä :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Ehkä HelBin uusimmissa, mutta esim. Nobinan ja Veolian autot, jos niissä kerran on ilmastointi niin sitten se on todella huono.


Jaa-a, se on sinun mielipiteesi. Itse olen kyllä huomannut Nobinan sarjassa ilmastoinnit erinomaisiksi muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta (ilmastointi viallinen), ja olen kyllä paljon etenkin Hakunilan Scalojen kyydissä ollut, ja mitä nyt 74:lla vieraillu 4xx -sarjan Scaloja niin ei ainakaan ole tainnut hikoilla.

----------


## Palomaa

> Nykyään kaikissa uusissa HSL-alueen busseissa penkit on melkolaillla yhtä kovat ja takaosa on toki matkustamossa matala. Kaikesta muusta mitä kirjoitat olen päinvastaista mieltä


Mutta toki se miten penkki on muotoiltu, vaikuttaa myös penkin mukavuuteen, esimerkiksi uusissa VDLissä penkki on selälle erittäin mukava verrattuna Scalaan.

----------


## Nak

Tarkoittaako hyvä ilmastointi sitä että se yrittää tehdä jääpuikkoja kattokanaviin? Sellainen se on scaloissa ja vdl:ssä ja lomalta palattuani on ollut kurkku kipeä ja nenä vuotanut joka päivä tämän takia  :Sad:  mielestäni ilmastoinnin voisi tunkea turvaohjaamojen kanssa samaan paikkaan eli mappi ööhön

----------


## zige94

Lisätään muute yksi moite turvaohjaamoon.. NF 817:ssa turvaohjaamon lasi oli yhtä kiinteetä lasia kokonaan, miten kommunikoit kuljettajan kanssa? Kurkit turvalasin oikealta puolelta jotta pystyt kuljettajan kanssa puhuman? Tuohon olisi pitänyt tehdä jotkin reiät josta voi puhua..

----------


## Palomaa

> Lisätään muute yksi moite turvaohjaamoon.. NF 817:ssa turvaohjaamon lasi oli yhtä kiinteetä lasia kokonaan, miten kommunikoit kuljettajan kanssa? Kurkit turvalasin oikealta puolelta jotta pystyt kuljettajan kanssa puhuman? Tuohon olisi pitänyt tehdä jotkin reiät josta voi puhua..


Sehän ei ole Volvon tai Nobinan syy? vaan sen joka niitä turvaohjaamoita tekee.
En tiedä tähän hätään kuka ne Volvolle tekee, König tekee ainakin Ivecoihin.

----------


## zige94

> Sehän ei ole Volvon tai Nobinan syy? vaan sen joka niitä turvaohjaamoita tekee.
> En tiedä tähän hätään kuka ne Volvolle tekee, König tekee ainakin Ivecoihin.


Missä sanoin että se on Volvon tai Nobinan syy? Sanoin vaa että se on huono mallinen noissa Volvoissa...

----------


## chauffer

> Tarkoittaako hyvä ilmastointi sitä että se yrittää tehdä jääpuikkoja kattokanaviin? Sellainen se on scaloissa ja vdl:ssä ja lomalta palattuani on ollut kurkku kipeä ja nenä vuotanut joka päivä tämän takia  mielestäni ilmastoinnin voisi tunkea turvaohjaamojen kanssa samaan paikkaan eli mappi ööhön


Tuohon vaikuttanee muuten ilmastoinnin automatiikan(lämpötilan)säätö? Helbillä ainakin -11 ja -12 mallivuoden Scaloissa ilmastointi kytkeytyy päälle sisäilman lämpötilan ollessa +25, sitä ennen jäähdytetään pelkästään kattokanavatuuletuksella. Ilmastointi taas kytkeytyy pois +22 asteessa, sen jälkeen kattokanavatuuletus hoitaa jäähdytystä. Tämä oli viime viikolla ajellessani mielestäni todella miellyttävä ja toimiva toiminta...  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:59 ----------




> Ja minulle todellakin iloksi, siis oikeasti..  Itse pidän Scalaa aikalailla pk-seudun parhaimpana autona (heti poistuvan Carrus City L:n jälkeen), etenkin näitä uusimpia versiota -10 mallista eteenpäin. Luotettavia, matkustusmukavuus mitä parhain, paras ilmastointi.. Kyllä niistäkin muutama pieni miinus löytyy, niinkuin jokaisesta autosta, suurimpana ehkä pieni "jäätyminen" pysähdyttyä ja ovia aukastessa.[COLOR="DimGray"]


Jos tarkoitat tuolla "jäätymisellä" sitä mitä kuvittelen, eli ovet eivät aukea heti, tuo "ominaisuus" on poistunut mallivuosien -11 -> autoissa kun ovikytkimissä siirryttiin viiksestä nappeihin. Ainakin 1204:ssa ja 1203:ssa ovet avautuvat juuri sopivasti kun auto vielä pienessä liikkeessä...  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Nyt tulee vähän outo kysymys VDL Citeasta

Missä järjestyksessä Citean takavalot ovat? Siis monesko niistä kolmesta lampusta on vilkku, peruutus, jarru jne...

----------


## Nak

> Nyt tulee vähän outo kysymys VDL Citeasta
> 
> Missä järjestyksessä Citean takavalot ovat? Siis monesko niistä kolmesta lampusta on vilkku, peruutus, jarru jne...


mun mielestä ne ole kaikissa samassa järjestyksessä. Joissain ajovalot ovat ylimpänä ja joissain alimpana  :Shocked:

----------


## chauffer

> Nyt tulee vähän outo kysymys VDL Citeasta
> 
> Missä järjestyksessä Citean takavalot ovat? Siis monesko niistä kolmesta lampusta on vilkku, peruutus, jarru jne...


Takana parkki/jarruvalo ja vilkku ovat kaikki samassa eli ylimmäisessä  :Laughing:  Peruutusvalo lasin kuviosta päätellen keskellä, alimmaisena todennäköisesti takasumuvalo(tämä on veikkaus)  :Wink:  Ja tuo vilkku parkki-ja jarruvalorinkulan keskellä näkyy TODELLA huonosti  :Mad:

----------


## Nak

> Takana parkki/jarruvalo ja vilkku ovat kaikki samassa eli ylimmäisessä  Peruutusvalo lasin kuviosta päätellen keskellä, alimmaisena todennäköisesti takasumuvalo(tämä on veikkaus)  Ja tuo vilkku parkki-ja jarruvalorinkulan keskellä näkyy TODELLA huonosti


Ainakin 822 on poikkeava sillä siinä tuo parkki/vilkku on alimmainen  :Very Happy:  845:ssa taas oli niinkuin sanoit  :Smile:  pakki on keskellä ja sumuvalo vain vasemmalla

----------


## chauffer

> Ainakin 822 on poikkeava sillä siinä tuo parkki/vilkku on alimmainen  845:ssa taas oli niinkuin sanoit  pakki on keskellä ja sumuvalo vain vasemmalla


Juu tuohon en väitä vastaan  :Laughing:  Mutta sitä en ymmärrä miksi vilkku ei voisi olla erillään...?  :Eek:

----------


## Nak

> Juu tuohon en väitä vastaan  Mutta sitä en ymmärrä miksi vilkku ei voisi olla erillään...?


Niin, vähän sama juttu kuin ikarus e94f:ssä. Siinä tosin on jarru erikseen. Vilkku voisi olla erikseen, jarru ja parkki samassa ja pakki oikealla puolella tyhjässä paikassa  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

Kertokaapa kuskit omia näkemyksiänne VDL Citea LLE-autoista. Matkustajana sanoisin, että ilmastointi noissa ainakin toimii, mutta vastoin Palomaan näkemystä ihan hiljaisimmasta päästä nuo eivät mielestäni ole, kyyti toki tasaista ja pehmeää VOITHIN vaihteiston ansiosta. STOP-ääneen puuttuminen hämää.

----------


## Nak

Välttämättä minäkään en allekirjoittaisi hiljaisuutta  :Very Happy: 

Ihan näpsäkkä pikkubussihan se helppo hallita ja mitat on helposti omaksuttu, näkyvyys ulos on mainio kun vasen peilikin on ylhäällä, tosin se vaatii tottumista. Tuulilasin kaltevuus on myös hyvä juttu, ei matkustamo heijastu juuri lainkaan siihen  :Smile:  ilmastointi on tehokas ja viileätä ilmaa riittää myös kuskille. Moitetta voisi antaa kaasupolkimesta kun se on jotenkin asennettu "ilmaan" jalkaa ei siis voi pitää normaalisti, kantapäätä lattialla. En meinannut ensimmäisellä ajokerralla päästä liikkeelle kun en saanut painettua kaasua lainkaan.. Takaoven piipitys on osoittanut yllättävän hiljaiseksi ts. se ei kuulu juuri ohjaamoon eikä häiritse ainakaan minua. 
Kaikenkaikkiaan olen vielä ajanut niillä aika vähän joten en osaa sanoa niistä oikein mitään  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Välttämättä minäkään en allekirjoittaisi hiljaisuutta 
> 
> Ihan näpsäkkä pikkubussihan se helppo hallita ja mitat on helposti omaksuttu, näkyvyys ulos on mainio kun vasen peilikin on ylhäällä, tosin se vaatii tottumista. Tuulilasin kaltevuus on myös hyvä juttu, ei matkustamo heijastu juuri lainkaan siihen  ilmastointi on tehokas ja viileätä ilmaa riittää myös kuskille. Moitetta voisi antaa kaasupolkimesta kun se on jotenkin asennettu "ilmaan" jalkaa ei siis voi pitää normaalisti, kantapäätä lattialla. En meinannut ensimmäisellä ajokerralla päästä liikkeelle kun en saanut painettua kaasua lainkaan.. Takaoven piipitys on osoittanut yllättävän hiljaiseksi ts. se ei kuulu juuri ohjaamoon eikä häiritse ainakaan minua. 
> Kaikenkaikkiaan olen vielä ajanut niillä aika vähän joten en osaa sanoa niistä oikein mitään


Mielestäni tämä oli jo aika paljon sanottu  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## aki

> STOP-ääneen puuttuminen hämää.


 Tänään kun matkustin linjalla 324 (NF 844) ja tarkoitukseni oli jäädä pois Lammaslammentien pysäkillä niin kuski ajoi lujaa pysäkin ohi vaikka olin painanut STOP-nappia jo hyvissä ajoin, kuski tietysti pahoitteli tapahtunutta. Ilmeisesti tämä merkkiäänen puute aiheuttaa myös kuskeille reagointiongelmia. Itse en oikein luota tuohon äänettömään STOP-merkkiin, parempi että saisivat lisättyä merkkiäänenkin!

----------


## Nak

> Tänään kun matkustin linjalla 324 (NF 844) ja tarkoitukseni oli jäädä pois Lammaslammentien pysäkillä niin kuski ajoi lujaa pysäkin ohi vaikka olin painanut STOP-nappia jo hyvissä ajoin, kuski tietysti pahoitteli tapahtunutta. Ilmeisesti tämä merkkiäänen puute aiheuttaa myös kuskeille reagointiongelmia. Itse en oikein luota tuohon äänettömään STOP-merkkiin, parempi että saisivat lisättyä merkkiäänenkin!


Kuljettajalle kuuluu pienenpieni "piip" ääni kun nappia painetaan, jota ei kuule jos esim kattopuhaltimet huutaa vain puoliteholla. Lisäksi mittaristoon tulee pieni kellon kuva ja muutamat hassut ledit syttyvät ohjaamossa joihin aurinko tuntuu häikäisevän aina  :Laughing:  Vdl:n maahantuoja on kyllä lupaillut jotain äänimerkkiä noihin jossain vaiheessa  :Smile:  Ehkäpä Ikaruksista tuttu "Kling" kello  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

Tiettävästi VDL:n stop-ääneen saadaan lisää volyymia pelkällä ohjelmoinnilla, eikä fyysisiä lisäasennuksia siis tarvita. Isoon määrään autoja tällainen korjaus ottaa aikansa.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Tiettävästi VDL:n stop-ääneen saadaan lisää volyymia pelkällä ohjelmoinnilla, eikä fyysisiä lisäasennuksia siis tarvita. Isoon määrään autoja tällainen korjaus ottaa aikansa.


Tämä tuli todistettua livenä NOF 829/e29 kyydissä tänään 27.8.2012 iltapäivällä. Kuuluva "tööööööt" ääni kuului stoppinappia painettaessa.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Sellainen kysymys välähti että tuo Iveco mikä Korsisaarelle tulee, niin tuleeko se HSL-väreissä ja sun muissa vaatimus-varusteissa?

----------


## chauffer

> Kuljettajalle kuuluu pienenpieni "piip" ääni kun nappia painetaan, jota ei kuule jos esim kattopuhaltimet huutaa vain puoliteholla. Lisäksi mittaristoon tulee pieni kellon kuva ja muutamat hassut ledit syttyvät ohjaamossa joihin aurinko tuntuu häikäisevän aina  Vdl:n maahantuoja on kyllä lupaillut jotain äänimerkkiä noihin jossain vaiheessa


Nuo hassut ledit ovat kuulemma kirkkaudeltaan säädettäviä ja vaimo sanoi näkevänsä ne vallan mainiosti  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Nuo hassut ledit ovat kuulemma kirkkaudeltaan säädettäviä ja vaimo sanoi näkevänsä ne vallan mainiosti


Juu ne ovat kirkkaudeltaan säädettäviä, mutta kirkkaimillaankaan ne eivät näy kunnolla, koska valon paikka on huono, siihen heijastaa aurinko, metro-lehti viritelmällä sen saa peittymään.  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

Uusissa Volvoissa on tullut matkustettua paljon linjoilla 106 ja 110. Kaikkiaan tuntuvat mukavammilta kuin aikaisemmat Volvot, mutta jossakin vaiheessa aloin ihmettelemään erästä outoa tunnetta, joka hiipi matkan aikana päälle. Eli että miksi istuessa pitää jotenkin koko ajan "työskennellä" pysyäkseen pelkillä ja mukavassa asennossa.

No sitten katsoin penkkien istuinosan asentoa, ja sieltähän se syy löytyikin. Istuinosan kulma on alkanut lähestyä kiduttavaa Scala-tasoa, eli istuin on suunnilleen vaakatasossa lattian kanssa, joissakin penkeissä etureuna osoittaa jopa hieman alaspäin. Tänään menin vanhalla B7R:llä, jossa etureuna on selvästi takareunaa ylempänä, jolloin penkissä pysyy automaattisesti eikä tarvitse koko ajan painaa jalkapohjilla vastaan.

Surkeaa, että tämä unetonta yötä muistuttava penkissä pyöriminen on näköjään tulossa myös Volvojen ominaisuudeksi.

----------


## chauffer

Helb 1219 taas ruhan varikolla, odottaa buscomia ja tilaajaväritystä  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Helb 1219 taas ruhan varikolla, odottaa buscomia ja tilaajaväritystä


Mihin linjalle tämä on tarjottu tai on menossa?

----------


## chauffer

> Mihin linjalle tämä on tarjottu tai on menossa?


Ei vielä tietoa, loppuviikosta ehkä ollaan viisaampia...

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ei vielä tietoa, loppuviikosta ehkä ollaan viisaampia...


åberin linjan fb: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...al_comments=22

kommentista voi todeta,että ehkä tulee takasin åberille ajoon keskiviikkona.

----------


## Palomaa

> åberin linjan fb: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...al_comments=22
> 
> kommentista voi todeta,että ehkä tulee takasin åberille ajoon keskiviikkona.


Eihän tuo sama auto voi enään tulla, on jo Helsingin Bussiliikenteen Ruskeasuon varikolla taas.

----------


## chauffer

> åberin linjan fb: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...al_comments=22
> 
> kommentista voi todeta,että ehkä tulee takasin åberille ajoon keskiviikkona.


Helbillä 3 vuoden sopimus, eli ei ennen sitä Åberille tule, veikkaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Kertokaapa kuskit omia näkemyksiänne VDL Citea LLE-autoista.


Nyt kun on tullut ajeltua enemmän noilla "keksinnöillä" voin rehellisesti todeta, että vieläkään ei ole Volvon voittanutta  :Very Happy:  
Auto on jotenkin raskas ajaa, ohjaus on raskas ja kaasujalka väsyy ilmaan saranoidun kaasupolkimen takia. Mulle miellyttävimmässä ajoasennossa kojetaulun hallintalaitteet jäävät kauas, etenkin ovien käyttövipu. Myös vaihteisto toimii jotenkin pöljästi, kun ei ole ollenkaan "nöyrä" vaan heti kaasua lisättäessä vaihtaa yhden tai kaksi vaihdetta pienemmälle. Ja noin 30km/h nopeudessa ei tosiaan osaa päättä mikä vaihde olisi hyvä. Liekö johtuu sitten moottorin alhaisesta väännöstä? Kuitenkin auto on muutoin mielestäni ihan pirteä menemään, etenkin kun käyttää kickdownia jos joutuu lähtemään esim. Vihdintien pysäkeiltä. Lisäksi jarrut toimivat liian terävästi, etenkään ihan ryömintänopeudesta ei ole mahdollista pysäyttää jouheasti, vaan jarrut menevät heti lukkoon :/
Matkustajan näkökulmasta sanoisin että sisämelua on moottorista ihan liikaa, takarivissä ei pitkää matkaa viihdy. Muuten matkustajana on kyllä tilaa istua ja bussista näkee hyvin ulos pimeälläkin, valot eivät heijasta liikaa takaisin.
Ei kuulu kyllä suosikkityökaluihin tämä, eikä moni työkaverikaan ole ylistänyt tätä :/

----------


## Palomaa

Joku mainitsi Pohjolalle ja Korsisaarelle tulevan "uutukaisia" eli ihan uusia Ivecoita (A1), oisikohan tässä oikealla sellainen, näyttää vähän uudistetummalta kuin edelliset..
Kuva
Kuva 2
Kuva 3

----------


## Nak

> Joku mainitsi Pohjolalle ja Korsisaarelle tulevan "uutukaisia" eli ihan uusia Ivecoita (A1)


Koskelossa oli nyt kolme Pohjolalle tulevaa Crosswayta, 2+2+0 ovin. Ihan samanlaisilta ne muuten mielestäni näyttivät kun aiemmat, paitsi että ovet ovat sisäänpäin kääntyvää mallia  :Smile:  Kilvet ja kylkinumerot uupuivat vielä.
Korsisaaren autoa ei näkynyt pihallla, eikä korjaamohallissa.. (enää?)

----------


## KriZuu

> Joku mainitsi Pohjolalle tulevan "uutukaisia" eli ihan uusia Ivecoita (A1)





> Koskelossa oli nyt kolme Pohjolalle tulevaa Crosswayta, 2+2+0 ovin.


Ovatko nämä ne syksyllä alkaneeseen 501:n sopimukseen tarjotut Ivecot?

----------


## Karosa

> Ovatko nämä ne syksyllä alkaneeseen 501:n sopimukseen tarjotut Ivecot?


Ovat, mutta kuten sanoin sinulle, niin ne ovat myöhässä ja pahasti.

----------


## halla

28.1 Tapiolan muutoksien yhteydessä 501:n liikennöinti siirtyy Ilmalan varikolta Suomenojalle, josko nämä Ivecot olisi silloin tositoimissa..

----------


## zige94

> 28.1 Tapiolan muutoksien yhteydessä 501:n liikennöinti siirtyy Ilmalan varikolta Suomenojalle, josko nämä Ivecot olisi silloin tositoimissa..


Itse kuulin 17.1. olisi jo siirtynyt, mutta voi se hyvinkin 28.1. ollakun kyseinen henkilö ei ollut aivan 100% varma mikä päivä tarkalleen oli.

----------


## Nak

> Itse kuulin 17.1. olisi jo siirtynyt, mutta voi se hyvinkin 28.1. ollakun kyseinen henkilö ei ollut aivan 100% varma mikä päivä tarkalleen oli.


28.1 on maanatai jolloin on luontevampi kaikilta kannoilta ja se on oikea päivä 
Vaan sehän se vasta olisikin markkinointia, kun ensin puhutaan 28.1, mutta päivä vaihdetaankin lähes viime tingassa puolitoista viikkoa aikaisemmaksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akizz

Täällä kovasti 6 vuotta sitten 8xx Citeoita kehuttiin, vaan mikä mahtaa nykyään olla kanta? Mielestäni ovat aivan hirveitä ja matkutusmukavuudeltaan kamalia ahtaita ruohonleikkureita. Onneksi Pohjois-Espoon linjat kilpailutuksessa ja osa jo kilpailutettu. Kyllä vanhat Citeat on kauheita!

----------


## aki

> Täällä kovasti 6 vuotta sitten 8xx Citeoita kehuttiin, vaan mikä mahtaa nykyään olla kanta? Mielestäni ovat aivan hirveitä ja matkutusmukavuudeltaan kamalia ahtaita ruohonleikkureita. Onneksi Pohjois-Espoon linjat kilpailutuksessa ja osa jo kilpailutettu. Kyllä vanhat Citeat on kauheita!


Jos katsot vaikka nimimerkki nak:n kommenttia numero #199 kuuden vuoden takaa, niin ei se kauhean ylistävää tekstiä ole. Sanoisin että muutenkin mielipiteet on aika jakautuneet näiden 8xx VDL:n suhteen. Omasta mielestäni tuo on ihan pätevä peli lyhyillä matkoilla mutta ei se pitkille linjoille oikein sovellu. Esimerkiksi jos sillä pitää matkustaa Helsingistä Rinnekotiin tai Kalajärvelle, niin ei se kovin mukavaa ole. Lyhyemmillä liityntälinjoilla toimii ihan hyvin.

----------


## Pera

> Täällä kovasti 6 vuotta sitten 8xx Citeoita kehuttiin, vaan mikä mahtaa nykyään olla kanta? Mielestäni ovat aivan hirveitä ja matkutusmukavuudeltaan kamalia ahtaita ruohonleikkureita. Onneksi Pohjois-Espoon linjat kilpailutuksessa ja osa jo kilpailutettu. Kyllä vanhat Citeat on kauheita!





> Jos katsot vaikka nimimerkki nak:n kommenttia numero #199 kuuden vuoden takaa, niin ei se kauhean ylistävää tekstiä ole. Sanoisin että muutenkin mielipiteet on aika jakautuneet näiden 8xx VDL:n suhteen. Omasta mielestäni tuo on ihan pätevä peli lyhyillä matkoilla mutta ei se pitkille linjoille oikein sovellu. Esimerkiksi jos sillä pitää matkustaa Helsingistä Rinnekotiin tai Kalajärvelle, niin ei se kovin mukavaa ole. Lyhyemmillä liityntälinjoilla toimii ihan hyvin.


Ei minullakaan ole pahaa sanottavaa noista VDL:listä, ihan mukava matkustaa, huonoa näissä on lähinnä kova jousitus ja takimmaisilla penkkirivillä on todella ahdasta. Kyllä nämä VDL:llät on minun mielestä parempia kuin esim. Ivecot tai Volvot.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos katsot vaikka nimimerkki nak:n kommenttia numero #199 kuuden vuoden takaa, niin ei se kauhean ylistävää tekstiä ole. Sanoisin että muutenkin mielipiteet on aika jakautuneet näiden 8xx VDL:n suhteen. Omasta mielestäni tuo on ihan pätevä peli lyhyillä matkoilla mutta ei se pitkille linjoille oikein sovellu. Esimerkiksi jos sillä pitää matkustaa Helsingistä Rinnekotiin tai Kalajärvelle, niin ei se kovin mukavaa ole. Lyhyemmillä liityntälinjoilla toimii ihan hyvin.


Autossa muuten ovet toimii aina sekä matkustajan istuimen ergonomia parempi kuin esim Scaloissa. Kyllä puolen tunnin matka 345:llä menee ihan kivasti.

----------


## Akizz

> Autossa muuten ovet toimii aina sekä matkustajan istuimen ergonomia parempi kuin esim Scaloissa. Kyllä puolen tunnin matka 345:llä menee ihan kivasti.


Mitäh? Itse joutunut ovien toimimattomuuden takia usein lähtemään bussista ja vuoro jätetty kesken. Penkit taas varmaan kovimpia, mitä löytyy.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitäh? Itse joutunut ovien toimimattomuuden takia usein lähtemään bussista ja vuoro jätetty kesken. Penkit taas varmaan kovimpia, mitä löytyy.


Yhtään mikään paikka ei ole mennyt rikki, kun olen ollut kyydissä usean vuoden ajan. On penkki kovahko, mutta sen muotoilu on hyvä. Voi olla että 100-kiloiselle Scala mukavampi.

----------


## huusmik

> Penkit taas varmaan kovimpia, mitä löytyy.


Takapenkki on kuitenkin pehmustettu. :Wink:

----------


## NixiN

Omasta mielestä ihan mukavia noi 8xx VDL:t. Penkit ei ole läheskään niin kovat kuin Ivecoissa, MAN:ssa tai 8700 Volvoissa.

----------


## bussiauto

Vaikka useimmissa VDL:issä on kovat penkit, poikkeuksiakin löytyy, kuten ÅL #19

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Vaikka useimmissa VDL:issä on kovat penkit, poikkeuksiakin löytyy, kuten ÅL #19


Ja transdevin veedeeällät

----------


## bussiauto

> Ja transdevin veedeeällät


Jep, ja Pohjolan Liikenteen Kirkkonummen- VDL:t :-)

----------


## Minä vain

> Penkit taas varmaan kovimpia, mitä löytyy.



Tämä ei tosin ole ongelma, sillä takapenkki on upottavan pehmeä. Preferoin itsekin pehmeitä penkkejä ja niinpä istunkin takariville.

----------

